# Umfrage Baglimit



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2018)

Das Thema Baglimit ist eines der aktuellen Themen unter uns Meeresanglern. Es gibt viele Angler, die sich nicht daran stören und trotzdem weiter an der Küste angeln. Andere fahren ins Ausland, zum Beispiel nach Polen oder haben das Meeresangeln aufgegeben.

Uns interessiert jetzt einfach mal, ob das Baglimit Euch wirklich vom Meeresangeln an der Ostseeküste abhält und welches Baglimit gelten müsste, dass Ihr wieder "Spaß" hättet, an der Ostsee vom Kutter, vom Kleinboot oder auch vom Strand zu angeln.

Denkt bitte einmal ernsthaft nach und berücksichtigt einfach mal realistisch Eure tatsächlichen durchschnittlichen Dorschfänge der letzten Jahre .

Vielen Dank!


----------



## geomas (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Für mich (bin in letzter Zeit nur gelegentlich, früher öfters mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee unterwegs gewesen) ist das Baglimit kein Thema.


PS: ^ Gilt auch für Fangbeschränkungen im Süßwasser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Baglimit stört uns nicht. wir haben aber auch keine weite Anfahrt.

Momentan sind Kleine Dorsche viel mehr die Begrenzung als verwertbare Fische. Wenn zu viele davon beißen, kann man nur das Angeln einstellen um nicht zu viele zu verangeln.


----------



## ron-alt (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Hallo,

da ich von weiter weg komme, stört mich das Baglimit schon ein wenig. Man könnte ja mal einen guten Tag erwischen, gab es ja früher auch ab und zu. 
Bin letztes Jahr und werde dieses Jahr daher nur noch einmal (statt sonst drei bis viermal) an die Küste fahren. Dafür vierzehn Tage am Stück und nicht mehr übers Wochenende.

Grüße aus dem südlichsten BB


----------



## Skyflash (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ist bei mir bald 15 jahre her das ich Dorschangeln war aber kann mich  noch dran entsinnen das wir dort noch mehrere über 120 hatten und  insgesamt pro nase knapp 20 Dorsche was dann aber auch fürs Jahr  gereicht hat sollte mich der Reiz mal Packen würde ich selbst ins  ausland Fahren wegen dem Baglimit wäre es wenigstens 10 Würde ich es mir  anders überlegen liegt aber mit daran das ich eher nicht die zeit bzw  das geld hätte öfters als 1-2mal im jahr mittem kutterrauszufahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Aus Prinzip und angelpolitischer Überzeugung:
NO BAGLIMIT!


----------



## Ørret (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich brauche auch kein aufdiktiertes baglimit.....ich weiß mich auch so zu beherrschen und entnehme nicht  solange Fische bis mir die Kühltruhe platzt....
Die Schleppnetzfischer fischen den Dorsch jahrelang in Grund und Boden und der Angler wird dafür limitiert?geht gar nicht...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch kein aufdiktiertes baglimit.....ich weiß mich auch so zu beherrschen und entnehme nicht  solange Fische bis mir die Kühltruhe platzt....
> Die Schleppnetzfischer fischen den Dorsch jahrelang in Grund und Boden und der Angler wird dafür limitiert?geht gar nicht...



Ich weiß natürlich was Du meinst. Es geht hierbei aber nicht um Sinn oder Unsinn, sondern ich möchte einfach mal wissen, wie viele Dorsche theoretisch zu fangen sein dürfen, damit ein Angler zum Dorschangeln an die Ostsee kommt.

Ich habe bewusst auf das Wort "lohnen" verzichtet- das darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Wir haben in den letzten Tagen sehr viel darüber diskutiert und bin wirklich auf das Ergebnis gespannt. Das ist natürlich nicht repräsentaiv, aber dennoch sicherlich ein Zeichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Dennoch auch da ohne Begrenzung bei mir.


----------



## Jan1982 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Mich hat das Baglimit nicht berührt, weil ich eh nie mehr als 5 Dorsche mitnehmen würde. An den besonders guten Tagen, habe ich selektiv geangelt und 3-4 schöne mitgenommen. Der Rest durfte wieder schwimmen. Außerdem versuche ich immer möglichst viele verschiedene Fischarten zu fangen, und war nie auf Dorsch fixiert.

Für mich ist die Anfahrt nach Kiel aber auch nur 1h 15. Ich spreche somit nicht für den Touristen, der extra zum Angeln aus weiter Ferne anreist, übernachtet, etc...


----------



## Ørret (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ok....bis Fehmarn hätte ich 300 km Anfahrt ...wenn der Dorsch nicht limitiert wäre würde ich dorthin fahren und  würde mich dann aber wahrscheinlich schon nach fünf/sechs ordentlichen Dorschen zufrieden geben.
Ergo könnte ich mich widerwillig wohl mit nem Limit von 10 Fischen auf ner  Kuttertour anfreunden, weil diese 10 Fische mein persönliches Limit übersteigen.


----------



## detlefb (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch kein aufdiktiertes baglimit.....ich weiß mich auch so zu beherrschen und entnehme nicht  solange Fische bis mir die Kühltruhe platzt....
> Die Schleppnetzfischer fischen den Dorsch jahrelang in Grund und Boden und der Angler wird dafür limitiert?geht gar nicht...



Sehe ich auch so -  daher no bag limit


----------



## angler1996 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Eigentlich halte ich von dem momentanen Konstrukt-
 gar nichts.

 Mein persönliches Limit liegt bei 8 ( reiner Urlaubsmeeresangler) je nach Größe,
 wobei mein Mindestmaß höher ist, das ist z.Zt. eh Utopie
 Gruß A.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich habe eine einfache Strecke nach Fehmarn von ca. 800km. 

Wenn ich zum Angeln dort hin fahre, will ich vor Ort vor allem eines: Dorsche Angeln  

Die Aussicht dass wenn wirklich mal alles passt: Wind, Wetter, Fisch - mein Angeltag nach 2 Stunden rum sein soll weil ich das Limit erreicht habe - gefällt mir offen gesagt nicht sehr gut. 

Meeresangeltage sind für mich als Südlicht leider sehr selten und daher auch ziemlich kostbar.

Das Ausland ist für mich klar eine Alternative. 
Ob ich 800km fahre oder 900km oder 1100km - so dramatisch ist der Unterschied dann auch nicht. 

Damit ich Spaß am Dorschangeln habe, müsste das Baglimit so sein, dass man bequem einen Angeltag auf dem Meer rumkriegt und nicht das Limit sondern ich entscheide wann Feierabend ist. Alternativ müsste es eine Möglichkeit des legalen Zurücksetzens der Dorsche geben, dann wäre auch ein geringeres Limit für mich akzeptabel.

Ich habe mal für 11-15 gestimmt.


----------



## macman (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Hallo

Ich komme vom Kölner Raum war als Kind das letzte Mal an der Norddeutschen Küste Angeln.

Letztes Jahr war ich mit meiner Partnerin am Überlegen mal an der Ostsee Urlaub( zum Angeln ) zu machen.  Baglimit, Auflagen Nein Danke !!! 
Urlaub will man genießen und nicht sich tausend Gedanken machen was erlaubt und was nicht ist.

Sparen noch was und dann geht’s nach Schweden. 

Baglimit bei über 10, die man sich aussuchen kann OK! Aber so!?


----------



## dieangeln (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Jan1982 schrieb:


> Mich hat das Baglimit nicht berührt, weil ich eh nie mehr als 5 Dorsche mitnehmen würde. An den besonders guten Tagen, habe ich selektiv geangelt und 3-4 schöne mitgenommen. Der Rest durfte wieder schwimmen. Außerdem versuche ich immer möglichst viele verschiedene Fischarten zu fangen, und war nie auf Dorsch fixiert.
> 
> Für mich ist die Anfahrt nach Kiel aber auch nur 1h 15. Ich spreche somit nicht für den Touristen, der extra zum Angeln aus weiter Ferne anreist, übernachtet, etc...



Stimme dir voll zu,wem es zu weit ist soll dahoam bleiben.
Dietmar


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Nicht vergessen:
Aussuchen oder zurücksetzen ist in S-H illegal!!


----------



## bombe220488 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich denke das die schlechten Fänge ein größerer Auslöser für das ausbleiben der Touris sind als das Baglimit alleine.

Ich bin auch gegen ein Limit und kann mich beherrschen aber 12 sind doch eine nette Zahl


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen:
> Aussuchen oder zurücksetzen ist in S-H illegal!!



Was auch bedeutet:
Nach erreichen Baglimit ist Dorschangeln vorbei


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

In M-V gibts nicht wie in S-H im Gesetz das C+R-Verbot.

Hatten wird drüber berichtet (Dr. Lemcke aus Ministerium Kiel), der klar gesagt hat, aussuchen ist nicht, jeder maßige Dorsch ist zu knüppeln, dann Angeln einstellen..

Schon auch deswegen aus Prinzip dagegen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen:
> Aussuchen oder zurücksetzen ist in S-H illegal!!



Deshalb schäme ich mich auch dafür, dass ich so ungeschickt beim Fisch abhaken bin und mir desöfteren welche entgleiten. 

Ich habe immer Angst, dass Dr. Lemcke mir Vorsatz unterstellen könnte...

Als Einheimischer kann ich mit einem Baglimit von 5 für den Eigenbedraf sehr gut leben, habe allerdings mein Kreuz bei 8-10 gemacht. Ab und an will Vati ja auch mal einen Dorsch haben und meine Nachbarn mit der kleinen Rente freuen sich auch mal über ein Mitbringsel. Die haben bei 1 oder 2 frischen Dorschen - fertig filetiert - glänzende Augen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein
daraus:


> In begründeten Fällen, wenn die Verwertung als Lebensmittel objektiv unmöglich ist, kann ein Zurücksetzen gerechtfertigt sein. Dies kann nur im Einzelfall beurteilt werden. Jedenfalls ist es unzulässig, das Zurücksetzen von Beginn an einzukalkulieren (siehe unten). Das beantwortet Ihre zweite Frage – Sie dürfen nicht auf Dorsch angeln, um diese anschließend alle zurückzusetzen. Auch das „Weiterangeln“ nach Erreichen eines persönlichen Limits und anschließende zurücksetzen (Frage 3) ist nicht zulässig. Das Angeln von Dorschen ist unter Beachtung der rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen möglich, und die Dorsche sind ohne Zweifel als Lebensmittel zu verwerten. Wenn Sie „den Bestand schonen wollen“ (über das rechtlich geforderte Maß hinaus), müssten Sie auf das gezielte Angeln von Dorschen gänzlich verzichten bzw. beim Erreichen Ihres persönlichen Limits das Angeln beenden.
> 
> Auch „selektives Angeln“ ist nicht erlaubt. Wenn Sie z. B. mit Kunstködern angeln, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass Sie Hechte, Zander, ggf. Barsche usw. fangen. Alle diese Fische sind als Lebensmittel verwertbar. Ein generelles Zurücksetzen einer bestimmten Art ist nicht zulässig (siehe oben zur begründeten Ausnahme).



Auch daher: *KEIN BAGLIMIT!!*


----------



## daci7 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich bin bestimmt nicht begeistert mit dem Baglimit, ich halte es für großen Quatsch - ABER das hält mich bestimmt nicht davon ab hoch zu zuckeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Anglerfeindliche Regierung in Kiel..


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Moin....... jetzt will man die Angler mit aller Gewalt aus dem Bundesland vertreiben. 
Dann mach ich es weiterhin wie in den letzten Jahren, dieses Bundesland nur zum Durchfahren nach Dänemark nutzen.|evil:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> Da ist viel Psychologie im Spiel, da hat der Strelow schon recht.



Gerade (Meeress)Angeln ist für mich auch das Leben des kleinen Traumes von ein bisschen Freiheit in einer durchregulierten Welt gewesen..

Triffts vielleicht eher als Psychologie..

Dazu gehörte auch, dass an einem der Tage wo mal alles passte, auch alle passenden Fische mitnehmen zu können. Bei im Schnitt max. 10 Angeltagen an der Küste (oft deutlich weniger) hatte man nicht mal jeden Tag so optimale Bedingungen - wenn man da die letzte Möglichkeit noch genommen bekommt und sich am "guten Tag" am besten noch schämen soll?

Man kanns Psychologie nennen, ich nenns bescheuerte Regelung ohne Sinn, Maß und Verstand gegen Angler und Angeltourismus.

Weg mit Baglimit, weg mit Angelverboten, weg mit Politikern, die das unterstützen!


----------



## hecht99 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine einfache Strecke nach Fehmarn von ca. 800km.
> 
> Wenn ich zum Angeln dort hin fahre, will ich vor Ort vor allem eines: Dorsche Angeln
> 
> ...



Gleiche Region, gleiche Meinung. Ich glaub, die Mehrzahl der Angler wäre von selbst aus so vernünftig keine 50 Dorsche rauszuknallen. Wenn ich aber 800km für 3 Angeltage fahre und ich hab wenn es blöd läuft nach der ersten Drift meine Begrenzung voll, dann könnte ich ja den restlichen Tag nutzen und derweil nach Norwegen Schwimmen. Ok Ironie aus!

Im Norwegenurlaub zum Beispiel regelt ja schon das Gefühl "ich will nich 5 Stunden filetieren" die Fangmenge. Nach ein paar Portionsköhler oder Dorsch wird die Angelei auf Leng und Großdorsch umgestellt... Den Fehler, 5 Stunden im Urlaub Portionsfische zu filetieren, macht glaub ich jeder nur 1 Mal. Lieber versucht man doch den einen dicken zu Fangen:q oder begnügt sich beim Naturköderangeln mit 2 oder 3 Meterlengs am Tag.

 Hab auch für 11 - 15 gestimmt, finde aber die Zahl 15 insgesamt am freundlichsten. Wahrscheinlich wird eh niemand 15 Fangen aber man kann ja nie wissen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Hab vielleicht 30 km weniger, aber sehe es auch so:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bastido schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da ist viel Psychologie im Spiel, da hat der Strelow schon recht.
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



dieangeln schrieb:


> Stimme dir voll zu,wem es zu weit ist soll dahoam bleiben.
> Dietmar



STIMMT SEHE ICH AUCH SO KOMMT WENIGSTENS KEIN GELD NACH S-H .....deswegen dieses jahr nach rügen bei wind bodden bei ruhiger see ostsee.....und das haus was wir gemietet haben für 14 tage kostet nur 200 glocken mehr wie ne woche wohnung auf fehmarn.....und der weg dahin sind 100 km kürzer.....


----------



## banzinator (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

5min bis zum Wasser.
Ich schraube mein Mindestmaß auf 50 hoch, so komme ich selten in Gelegenheit das Baglimit zu erreichen. Meistens ist da sowieso bei 2-3 Stück Schluss. Das reicht mir persönlich auch.
Ich angel lieber ein paar Platten.
Davon gibt es nämlich reichlich.
Gegen Baglimit, macht nämlich überhaupt keinen Sinn. Müsste nämlich auch mal kontrolliert werden.
Der Limitansatz sollte woanders erfolgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



banzinator schrieb:


> 5min bis zum Wasser.
> Ich schraube mein Mindestmaß auf 50 hoch, so komme ich selten in Gelegenheit das Baglimit zu erreichen


Also MeckPomm?
Denn in S-H ist das ja illegal mit dem persönlich höheren Schonmaß....


----------



## Stulle (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also MeckPomm?
> Denn in S-H ist das ja illegal mit dem persönlich höheren Schonmaß....


Stützt du dich da auf die Aussage oder ein Gesetzestext?


----------



## bacalo (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Das mit dem Baglimit finde ich unverhältnismäßig.
 Wenn ich 1- 2 mal im Jahr, jeweils für 5 Angeltage, 630 Km hoch an dieses schöne Gestade fahre, habe ich einen Wettbewerbsnachteil  gegenüber den Angelkollegen die regelmäßig dem Dorsch nachstellen.

 Wobei die letzten Jahre einen Baglimit von bis zu zehn Küchendorschen täglich durchaus möglich waren. 
 Doch halte ich mich aus dieser Abstimmung heraus, da das Baglimit dem Grunde nach an Willkür grenzt.

 Gruß
 Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Stulle schrieb:


> Stützt du dich da auf die Aussage oder ein Gesetzestext?


Gesetzestext PLUS Ausführung des Ministeriums (Zitat von Dr. Lemcke, Ministerium Kiel) dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein
> daraus:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silvio.i (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Bei 2h Anreise verkneife ich es mir, auf Dorsch zu fahren. lohnt sich nicht, Spaß hin oder her. 
 Baglimit muss sein, da es einfach zu viele gierige Menschen gibt.


----------



## Luidor (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Hab mal bei 8-10 mein Kreuz gesetzt.
 Ich habe es damals in der Diskussion schon gesagt und stehe auch weiter dazu. Es geht überhaupt nicht um eine Zahl innerhalb des Baglimits sondern um das Limit selbst.
 Solange mir die theoretische Möglichkeit genommen wird selbst zu entscheiden wann es reicht solange wird mich an der deutschen Küste niemand mehr auf nem Kutter oder Kleinboot sehen.
 Es war 2011 da sind wir wie jedes Jahr hoch so Mai Juni rum.
 Zwei Tage Bodden und ein Tag Meer.
 Wir fingen an diesen drei Tagen 35 Hechte davon gingen 3 mit und um die 80 Dorsche davon gingen ca. 60 mit (bei drei Anglern).
 Dies stellte eine Ausnahme dar und wurde in den Folgejahren nie wieder erreicht.
 Aber man konnte jedes mal auf´s neue hoffen und war dementsprechend motiviert.
 Nachdem nun jedes Jahr die Hechte weniger werden und letztendlich die Dorsche reglementiert fällt seit letztem Jahr die Tour aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Wenn man der Küste aus Protest fernbleibt, trifft man nicht die Politik (denen ist es ja spürbar egal bzw. die wollen anscheinend ja genau das erreichen), sondern lediglich den Angeltourismus und somit die Familienbetriebe.

Wir haben aktuell ein Baglimit (was aus bekannten Gründen auch bei mir nicht auf Gegenliebe stösst) und ein Verbot der eigenen Entscheidung über die Entnahme.

Interessant hierbei ist, dass eigentlich keiner angibt gegen das Baglimit zu verstoßen, jedoch gegen das Verbot des zurücksetzens. Bei beiden ist (zukünftig nach der Änderung des LFischG) die OWi und die damit verbundene Strafbarkeit gleich.

Liegt es daran, dass das Risiko erwischt zu werden beim Baglimit größer ist (Nachweis besser möglich) oder weil wir Angler doch nicht so gierig sind, wie die Politik uns unterstellt? Das würde aber auch bedeuten, dass ein Baglimit zusammen mit der freiwilligen legalen Entscheidung über die Entnahme dem Angeltourismus helfen würde (anstatt nur ein Baglimit).

Mir geht es ja auch nicht ausschließlich um die Entnahme, sondern um das Angeln! Das ist mein Hobby und macht mir Spaß. Naja, und da ich - wie bereits geschrieben - ziemlich ungeschickt beim Anlanden der Dorsche bin, erreiche ich eh nie mein Baglimit...

Wir Angler sind schon eine komplizierte Gruppe :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Nicht aus Protest fernbleiben - ich werde weiterhin kommen, um Freunde zu besuchen und da auch vermutlich ein paar Stunden mal Angeln (sind ja fast alles Angler, meine Freunde/Bekannten da).

Zum Angeln extra ne 5  Tage bis ne Woche hochfahren wie sonst immer ein oder zweimal im Jahr, ist aber dank der anglerfeindlichen Politik leider Geschichte für mich.


----------



## Luidor (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Du sagst es ja selbst.
 Es ist und bleibt nur ein Hobby.
 Wenn dieses nun durch immer mehr Regelungen bürokratisiert und kriminalisiert wird, bin ich nicht bereit (wie anscheinend auch viele andere) mehrere hundert Euro extra zum Naturbeobachten an die Küste zu tragen.
 Da fahre ich im Sommer eh mit der Familie hoch und dann darf die entsprechende FeWo etwas großzügiger sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Du hast Freunde? :q

Interessantes erstes Fazit- für gut 75% ist das aktuelle Baglimit (deutlich) zu niedrig, aber nur gut jeder fünfte Angler ist gegen ein grundsätzliches Baglimit bzw. kann mit einem Baglimit leben. Das überrascht mich wirklich!|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> trotzdem weiter an der Ostsee Urlaub machen und dort *nebenbei *auch angeln


sag ich ja - aber nicht mehr wie früher 10 - 14 Tage /Jahr extra zum Angeln hochfahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

War für mich halt immer mit Jahreshighlight...


----------



## bacalo (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Als müder, alter und relativ verbrauchter Angler kann ich wohl über einen verfestigten Charakter verfügen und daher weiterhin 1 - 2 mal im Jahr ein paar freie Tage an dem mir sehr angenehmen Gestade verbringen.


----------



## banzinator (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

ja Thomas MV.
Würde es aber wohl in SH nicht anders machen.
Ich schlage doch keine 35er oder 40er ab. 
Bloß weil so Trottel sagen C+R ist verboten |uhoh:


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Obwohl ich normalerweise kein Meeresangler bin (alle paar Jahre vielleicht) und lieber einige Kilometer weiter fahr von Süddeutschland aus, wenn schon Dorschangeln dann aber nicht bei 5 Aufhören! Da es aber auch genug Personen gibt die keine "Grenzen" haben und somit auch bei 50 Dorschen nicht aufhören hab ich 8-10 Angekreuzt. Man kann immer noch nach 5 Dorschen dann auf Grösse gehen und dann ist der Tag auch gerettet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



banzinator schrieb:


> ja Thomas MV.
> Würde es aber wohl in SH nicht anders machen.
> Ich schlage doch keine 35er oder 40er ab.
> Bloß weil so Trottel sagen C+R ist verboten |uhoh:



#6 man sollte Gesetze kennen und dann mit gesundem Menschenverstand das Beste daraus machen.

An Stelle dieser Reduzierung auf 3 Fische fände ich eine ordentliche Schonzeit sinnvoller.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> Das liegt doch z.T. auch an der Fragestellung. Ich kann mit 10 leben aber finde, dass ein Baglimit in dieser Form abgeschafft gehört. Habe trotzdem für“kein Baglimit“ gestimmt, obwohl dies der Fragestellung widerspricht.
> 
> 
> 
> Was nach Gestz in S-H verboten ist, es sei denn Du hast ne Taktik, bei der nur Löwen den Köder nehmen. Wenn dies so ist, solltest Du die mal verraten, würden vielen weiterhelfen. Ich kenne keine.



Hab ein Wort vergessen "Versuchen" auf Grösse zu gehen.
Besser so?:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> Das liegt doch z.T. auch an der Fragestellung. Ich kann mit 10 leben aber finde, dass ein Baglimit in dieser Form abgeschafft gehört. Habe trotzdem für“kein Baglimit“ gestimmt, obwohl dies der Fragestellung widerspricht.



Ich habe ein wenig über die Fragestellung im Vorfeld gegrübelt, da bin ich ehrlich. 

Über das Baglimit als solches müssen wir nicht diskutieren- wir wissen alle, dass es in der Form schwachsinnig ist und dem Bestand nicht hilft. 

10 Dorsche wäre sicherlich eine deutliche Verbesserung, 15 schon sehr gut, aber eigentlich gehört das Baglimit in der jetzigen Form abgeschafft. 

Aber auch mit diesen Äußerungen müssen wir vorsichtig sein! Denn das Baglimit von 5 könnte demnach ja bestehen bleiben, wenn die Voraussetzungen geändert werden...Nein, das Baglimit muss weg. Allerdings - und da bin ich ehrlich- habe ich nicht viel Hoffnung nach den Gesprächen in den letzten Monaten.

Ich vermute eher eine Erhöhung und eine offizielle Einbindung in die Quotenregelung. Das hätte für die Politik zwei Vorteile. Man kann uns einfach regulieren und Angler und Fischer würden sich um die Dorsche streiten- in der Hoffnung, dass die Politik dadurch aus der Schusslinie kommt.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> Ja besser, war gar nicht persönlich gemein, habe dieses Argument jetzt nur schon öfter gelesen und frage mich wie das geht.




Ist doch alles gut nur keine Hemmungen#6

Kann dich aber verstehen wenn sowas halt zu oft kommt kann man schon denken ist" Besserwisserei"! Hab dich schon richtig verstanden


----------



## hans albers (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

moin

mich stört das baglimit nicht
da brandungs und spinnangler,

Und ne volle kühltruhe brauche ich auch nicht..


selbst auf m kutter werden die 5 "ordentlichen "

schon schwierig...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> Was nach Gestz in S-H verboten ist, es sei denn Du hast ne Taktik, bei der nur Löwen den Köder nehmen. Wenn dies so ist, solltest Du die mal verraten, würden vielen weiterhelfen. Ich kenne keine.



Mit GuFi auf Köhler ist eine sehr bekannte Angelmethode rund um Fehmarn. Ab und an gibt es zwar auch mal einen Dorsch als Beifang, was ja auch nicht zu verachten ist. Schmeckt ja auch


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Dass fast 80% für ein Baglimit von unter 20 Dorschen abgestimmt haben, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass man in den letzten unbeschränkten Jahren eher selten diese Mengen überschritt und sich ein leicht erhöhtes Baglimit ungefähr in der Größe eines normalen Angeltages liegt.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein wenig über die Fragestellung im Vorfeld gegrübelt, da bin ich ehrlich.
> 
> Über das Baglimit als solches müssen wir nicht diskutieren- wir wissen alle, dass es in der Form schwachsinnig ist und dem Bestand nicht hilft.
> 
> ...



Ein Baglimit halte ich noch nicht mal für so schlecht, wegen dem schon von mir angegeben Grund. 

Aber es geht doch (denk ich mal) Hauptsächlich darum, dass man einfach nur Angeln darf/will und dieser Umstand ist halt beschränkt da das "Zurücksetzten" nicht gestattet ist. Somit hat sich also der Tag, wenns dumm läuft, nach einer Stunde erledigt. Was kommt danach, den Rest des Tages Meereskundliche Forschung? Na Danke!!!


----------



## hans albers (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn man der Küste aus Protest fernbleibt, trifft man nicht die Politik (denen ist es ja spürbar egal bzw. die wollen anscheinend ja genau das erreichen), sondern lediglich den Angeltourismus und somit die Familienbetriebe.
> 
> 
> Mir geht es ja auch nicht ausschließlich um die Entnahme, sondern um das Angeln! Das ist mein Hobby und macht mir Spaß. Naja, und da ich - wie bereits geschrieben - ziemlich ungeschickt beim Anlanden der Dorsche bin, erreiche ich eh nie mein Baglimit...
> ...




gut geschrieben.. sehe ich auch so...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dass fast 80% für ein Baglimit von unter 20 Dorschen abgestimmt haben, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass man in den letzten unbeschränkten Jahren eher selten in diese Mengen vorstieß und sich ein leicht erhöhtes Baglimit ungefähr in der Größe eines normalen Angeltages liegt.



Gilt aber nicht pauschal. Ich fahre in der Regel 3-4 Stunden pro Tour raus und hätte sicherlich zu 90% mein Baglimit erreicht. Gucke ich mir die Fänge an untermassigen Dorschen in 2016/2017 an, weiß ich was dieses Jahr droht. Viele dieser Dorsche haben jetzt gerade 38cm bis 40cm. Und dann kommt Dr. Lemcke und will uns vorschreiben, dass wir diese abknüppeln müssen. Das ist einer von denen, die von bedrohten Beständen reden und das Baglimit für sinnvoll halten. Da frage ich mich, ob der jemals seinen Schreibtisch verlassen hat!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn ich es in meinem Revier auf Köhler versuche, kann ich auch einen Strandspaziergang machen.



Will ja nichts sagen, aber Fehmarn ist schon geil #6


----------



## hans albers (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

(offtopic)

deswegen auch 

mindest-mass rauf und alles andere sollte schonend released werden.

(sofern den haken nicht inhaliert... )

(offtopic/aus)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> Aus anglerische Sicht gebe ich Dir da absolut Recht, war ja auch schon da. Ist für mich aber deutlich schwerer zu erreichen. Aber vielleicht buche ich mal ein Guiding bei Dir.



Nicht nur aus anglerischer Sicht...

Wie bereits angeboten- rechtzeitig melden und die Tour geht los!


----------



## angler1996 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gilt aber nicht pauschal. Ich fahre in der Regel 3-4 Stunden pro Tour raus und hätte sicherlich zu 90% mein Baglimit erreicht. Gucke ich mir die Fänge an untermassigen Dorschen in 2016/2017 an, weiß ich was dieses Jahr droht. Viele dieser Dorsche haben jetzt gerade 38cm bis 40cm. Und dann kommt Dr. Lemcke und will uns vorschreiben, dass wir diese abknüppeln müssen. Das ist einer von denen, die von bedrohten Beständen reden und das Baglimit für sinnvoll halten. Da frage ich mich, ob der jemals seinen Schreibtisch verlassen hat!



 deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben, dass ich das Baglimit in der momentanen Ausgestaltung ablehne.
 Wenn 80 cm Dorsche die Ausnahme sind bei dem Wachstumspotential des Dorsches und die vorhandene Menge insgesamt nicht stimmt, sollte man nicht Quoten verschieben, sondern was an den Ursachen ändern, dann kann ich auch mit Einschränkungen leben und man sollte mir/ dem Angler die Entscheidung überlassen, was ich mitnehme oder nicht.

 Gruß A.


----------



## hans albers (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



> Will ja nichts sagen, aber Fehmarn ist schon geil #6




war als steppke früher öfter in staberhuk
(leider noch ohne angel )

schöne zeiten/insel...!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dass fast 80% für ein Baglimit von unter 20 Dorschen abgestimmt haben, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass man in den letzten unbeschränkten Jahren eher selten diese Mengen überschritt und sich ein leicht erhöhtes Baglimit ungefähr in der Größe eines normalen Angeltages liegt.



Du meinst, wenn der Bestand so wäre dass man regelmäßig an einem Tag 50 maßige Dorsche fangen könnte (hab ich selber in der Ostsee übrigens schon erlebt, und sooo alt bin ich nicht) würden die Ansprüche der Angler bzgl. der Höhe des Baglimits steigen? 

Hmmm... kann gut sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



> Will ja nichts sagen, aber Fehmarn ist schon geil


Absolut ..

Aber:
Ich bleib dabei - Freunde besuchen in S-H, JEDERZEIT - Angelurlaub aber nicht mehr. 

Bestenfalls dann da, wo ich bei Baglimit dann wenigstens selektieren und aussuchen darf (Dänemark etc.) .

Das wäre DAS MINDESTE!!

Oder wo halt kein Baglimit herrscht (Bestände Ostdorsch)..

Man fährt ja nicht in Angelurlaub, um gezielt illegal zu handeln (also ich zumindest (noch) nicht)...


----------



## hans albers (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



> Das bedeutet dann aber auch noch mehr illegal über Board geworfener  Beifang bei den Berufsfischern, gibt es ja gerade wilde Aussagen. Der  Angler kann ja zumindest selbst entscheiden, denn die Fische sind ja  weiter lebensfähig. Eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes zieht einen ganzen  Rattenschwanz an anderen zu regelnden Dingen, wie Maschengrößen,  Durchsetzung von Anlandegeboten etc., nach sich. Da diese Dinge auf EU  Ebene zu regeln sind, bleibt dies wunschdenken.



meinte auch erstmal bei den anglern.
berufsfischer ist ein anderes thema.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Absolut ..
> 
> Aber:
> Ich bleib dabei - Freunde besuchen in S-H, JEDERZEIT - Angelurlaub aber nicht mehr.
> ...




Macht wohl keiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Wie gesagt:
S-H darfste nicht selektieren und kleine Dorsche, die aber das Maß haben, legal zurücksetzen.
Da wirste doppelt angeschissen..

Und das:
 EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden
ist auch noch nicht vom Tisch.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Du meinst, wenn der Bestand so wäre dass man regelmäßig an einem Tag 50 maßige Dorsche fangen könnte (hab ich selber in der Ostsee übrigens schon erlebt, und sooo alt bin ich nicht) würden die Ansprüche der Angler bzgl. der Höhe des Baglimits steigen?
> 
> Hmmm... kann gut sein.



Bei einem (hoffentlich bald) besseren Bestand wäre die Akzeptanz von z.B. 8 Dorschen als Limit bestimmt nicht so groß. Aber irgendwo nach oben greift dann die Menge, die die meisten Leute als sinnvollen Eigenbedarf ansehen. Die Durchschnittsgröße und das Zurücksetzverbot spielt auch mit rein.
Der ein oder andere kapitale Dorsch würde bestimmt ein paar zusätzliche Angler anlocken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich habe (hatte ) ja einen relativ guten Kontakt zur FDP hier oben. Ein Satz im aktuellen Koalitionsvertrag hatte ein wenig Hoffnung gemacht, nämlich ""Wir begrüßen, über „Runde Tische“ Lösungen mit Anglerinnen und Anglern sowie Sportfischerinnen und -fischern zu finden, unter anderem zu Problemen wie die Zulässigkeit des Zurücksetzens von maßigem Beifang oder von maßigen Fischen." Ich habe zwischenzeitlich mal nachgefragt, wie der aktuelle Stand in diesem Punkt sei. Die scheinen aber Serverprobleme zu haben, da ich noch keine Antwort erhalten habe. Auch die Anzahl der bisherigen "Runden Tische" wird geheimgehalten...

Falls Ihr Fragen zu dem zurücksetzen von massigen Fischen in SH oder zum Baglimit haben solltet- der Ansprechpartner für Eure Fragen ist übrigens Dr. Lemcke vom Melur.

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/dorsch.html

Man könnte ihn zum Beispiel auch darauf hinweisen, dass die Seite nicht aktuell ist und der Seite nach in diesem Jahr kein baglimit in SH gilt...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

@Fisherbandit1000
Da ich lange Jahre im IT gearbeitet habe weiss ich "zum Glück" was Serverprobleme heisst


----------



## Weiserhai (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Hallo

 Wenn man ehrlich ist brauch doch n Angler am Tag nicht wirklich mehr als 8-10 Dorsche.
 Von den Kuttern heut zu Tage wäre man meist froh so viele überhaupt noch zu fangen.!
 Mein Mindestmaß wäre für Dorsch 45cm .

 Gruß:vik:


----------



## Vitali-KS (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind früher auch 1-2 mal im Jahr mit der Familie (meistens über Brückentage) nach Fehmarn gefahren. Seit dem Baglimit ist das (leider) Geschichte für uns.
Bei einer Strecke von 900 km (hin und zurück) macht es einfach kein Sinn mehr für uns.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich kann die Berufsfischer ja verstehn, sie haben Ausgaben und das muss sich relativieren durch dementsprechenden Fang.

Wenn jetzt die Grösse von Fischen (allgemein) für Angler aber hochgesetzt wird bei den Berufsfischer aber auf dem derzeitigen Stand bleibt ist der nächste "Zoff" doch vorprogramiert.

Wird das Baglimit erhöht, besser noch, ein zurücksetzten von Fischen (wieder allgemein) gestattet bringt das mMn. definitiv mehr. Dadurch werden viele Touristen wieder angelockt, sofern man dies fördert, und stärkt somit auch die Wirtschaftssituation in diesen Gebieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Wird das Baglimit erhöht, besser noch, ein zurücksetzten von Fischen (wieder allgemein) gestattet bringt das mMn. definitiv mehr. Dadurch werden viele Touristen wieder angelockt, sofern man dies fördert, und stärkt somit auch die Wirtschaftssituation in diesen Gebieten.


Du hast noch nicht begriffen, das Regierung und Verbände in S-H aber nun mal anglerfeindlich sind, ebenso die bundesdeutsche Regierung und die EU-Behörden..

Die wollen nicht mehr Angler und Angeltourismus, sondern weniger!!

Und arbeiten daran ja mit Vollgas, aktiv zumindest den Angeltourismus kaputt zu machen!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast noch nicht begriffen, das Regierung und Verbände in S-H aber nun mal anglerfeindlich sind, ebenso die bundesdeutsche Regierung und die EU-Behörden..
> 
> Die wollen nicht mehr Angler und Angeltourismus, sondern weniger!!
> 
> Und arbeiten daran ja mit Vollgas, aktiv zumindest den Angeltourismus kaputt zu machen!



Begriffen schon aber träumen darf man doch


----------



## hecht99 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Blöd gesagt von 5 schlanken 39er Dorschlein wird ja nicht mal eine 4 Köpfige Familie satt. Wenn die Chance auf 70er oder 80er wieder größer wäre, würden denk ich auch viele mit dem Baglimit entgegen kommen und sagen bei 10 ist ok.

 Wie schnell wachsen denn eigentlich die Dorsche in der Ostsee? Hat jemand mal nen groben Richtwert parat? Und warum sollten mit dem Argument das Angler Dorsche besser releasen können als Berufsfischer aus dem Netz nicht 2 verschiedene Mindestmaße gelten können? Bei den Berufsfischern bleibt das Maß und die Angler bekommen 45cm.


----------



## hecht99 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Vielleicht gibt es auch einfach nur zu viel Kleindorsch, um mit der zur Verfügung stehenden Nahrung wieder eine ausgewogene Alterspyramide erzeugen zu können?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Eventuell sollte man auch einmal die Kontrollen der Berufsfischer erhöhen? Siehe Aussagen von Dr. Zimmermann vom Montag dieser Woche. Das wird in der westlichen Ostsee eventuell nicht anders laufen.

Die FDP hat ja (trotz Serverproblemen...) eine PM rausschicken können und verstärkte Kontrollen - zumindest zwischen den Zeilen - abgelehnt!

Ich frage mich manchmal auch warum viele Kutter nachts entladen werden. Nachts ist das doch teurer und das Geld ist doch eh knapp. |kopfkrat


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eventuell sollte man auch einmal die Kontrollen der Berufsfischer erhöhen? Siehe Aussagen von Dr. Zimmermann vom Montag dieser Woche. Das wird in der westlichen Ostsee eventuell nicht anders laufen.
> 
> Die FDP hat ja (*trotz Serverproblemen...*) eine PM rausschicken können und verstärkte Kontrollen - zumindest zwischen den Zeilen - abgelehnt!
> 
> Ich frage mich manchmal auch warum viele Kutter nachts entladen werden. Nachts ist das doch teurer und das Geld ist doch eh knapp. |kopfkrat


:vik::vik::vik:

Vielleicht dass der Fisch morgens Frisch auf dem Markt ist? Nur ein Gedanke vom mir! Könnte aber auch wegen was anderem sein und will da auch neimendem was unterstellen!


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Für den Bestand wäre es ohnehin besser, wenn der größere Nutzer ein höheres Maß bekommt, sofern man überhaupt unterschiedliche Maße festlegen will.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Wie schnell wachsen denn eigentlich die Dorsche in der Ostsee?



Das ist sehr unterschiedlich!

Der 2016' er Jahrgang dürfte jetzt bei 24cm bis 32cm liegen, teilweise auch drüber. Heißt also, dass ein Teil dieser Dorsche dieses Jahr bereits das Mindestmaß erreicht (für die Berufsfischer schneller). Bedeutet aber auch, dass zur Zeit vermutlich viele untermassige Dorsche abgefischt werden. Ob die in einer Quote auftauchen, scheint fraglich zu sein!

Der 2017'er Jahrgang müsste zwischen 8cm und 16 cm liegen.

Ein Dorsch von 3 Jahren liegt bei 40cm+, bei 4 Jahren liegt im Bereich 50cm+. 

Gerechnet wird immmer am 01.Januar. Da haben Dorsche immer Geburtstag...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

eh wurscht - es geht nicht um "für Dorsch" -  es geht ja um gegen Angler und FÜR EU-Industriefischerei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast noch nicht begriffen, das Regierung und Verbände in S-H aber nun mal anglerfeindlich sind, ebenso die bundesdeutsche Regierung und die EU-Behörden..
> 
> Die wollen nicht mehr Angler und Angeltourismus, sondern weniger!!
> 
> Und arbeiten daran ja mit Vollgas, aktiv zumindest den Angeltourismus kaputt zu machen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Vielleicht dass der Fisch morgens Frisch auf dem Markt ist? Nur ein Gedanke vom mir!



Die werden in der Regel in die Niederlande gekarrt und dort verarbeitet. Ostseedorsch ist in den Läden hier eine Rarität. Es gibt wohl zu 95% (oder mehr) Kabeljau aus der Nordsee/ Atlantik/Skagerak...


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



> Eventuell sollte man auch einmal die Kontrollen der Berufsfischer erhöhen?



Da wird dann wohl zu wenig Geld und Personal übrig sein, wenn jetzt die Kontrolle der Angler ausgebaut wird.|kopfkrat

Nach Politikerlogik ist Anglerkontrolle wahrscheinlich viel wichtiger, weil es viel mehr einzelne Angler gibt als Fischkutter. Also auch viel mehr potentielle Straftäter. Die Fangmengen pro Fahrzeug kann man ja wohl getrost vernachlässigen.#c


----------



## UMueller (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Denkt bitte einmal ernsthaft nach und berücksichtigt einfach mal realistisch Eure tatsächlichen durchschnittlichen Dorschfänge der letzten Jahre .
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Wir fuhren immer auf eine dänische Insel zum Watangeln. Da beiweitem nicht jeder Angeltag Dorsch brachte gab es aber auch mal die ein oder andere Sternstunde. Und da waren auch nur 5 Dorsche schon gut. Wenn ich aber in so einer Situation weiß das ich bei 5 aufhören muss motiviert das nicht gerade für einen Angelurlaub an der Küste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



UMueller schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber in so einer Situation weiß das ich bei 5 aufhören muss motiviert das nicht gerade für einen Angelurlaub an der Küste.


Problem erkannt............


----------



## Alex76 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die werden in der Regel in die Niederlande gekarrt und dort verarbeitet. Ostseedorsch ist in den Läden hier eine Rarität. Es gibt wohl zu 95% (oder mehr) Kabeljau aus der Nordsee/ Atlantik/Skagerak...



Für jemanden der nicht von der Küste kommt, unvorstellbar.
Als wir uns letztes Jahr ein Fischbrötchen in Wismar geholt haben, hab ich mal gefragt, welcher Fisch denn aus der Ostsee sei. Die Antwort: gar keiner! 

Ich habe für 8-10 gestimmt, auch wenn ich einen recht weiten Weg habe. Knappe 300 km. Wenn ich aber sehe, was viele Leute so mitnehmen, finde ich das Baglimit nicht dramatisch. Klar darf man nicht rechnen, ob sich eine lange Anfahrt lohnt. Aber mir geht es um den schönen Tag.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Hm... ich fahre auch ins Rheinland oder sonst wo hin um zu angeln-  und entnehme nur in den seltensten Fällen etwas. Warum sollte ich die Ostsee anders werten als ein Süßwassergewässer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Weil Du in S-H entnehmen MUSST vielleicht???


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Also wenn es hieße man darf maximal drei entnehmen  (oder fangen wie es in den meisten Erlaubnisscheinen steht) dann wäre das ok?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

wenn Du danach angeln aufhörst, wenns um Dorsche während Fischerschonzeit in S-H geht....


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich frage ob es aus deiner Sicht ok wäre..man spricht eine Fangbeschränkung aus ohne die Pflicht untermaßige Tiere abzukloppen? Wie in den meisten Binnengewässern auch - wärst du dann immernoch dagegen?


----------



## Stulle (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil Du in S-H entnehmen MUSST vielleicht???


Das gleiche gilt hier für zb 2 Karpfen regt sich aber keiner auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Weil es ein Unterschied ist mit bewirtschaftetem Süßwasser und Meer vielleicht?


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil es ein Unterschied ist mit bewirtschaftetem Süßwasser und Meer vielleicht?



Eben, im Süßwasser kann nachbesetzt werden und im Meer nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Naja, und Gewässergröße, Prädatoren, EU-Industriefischerei etc, unter den Tisch kehren, was bei Karpfen etc. alles nicht ins Gewicht fällt ?


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Spricht keiner davon, aber zu sagen "wenn sich alle schize verhalten wollen wir das auch" empfinde ich als kurzsichtig und ich denke hjer gibt es mehr als schwarz und weiß. Es tut mir leid um die gefährdeten Arbeitsplätze, mich kotzen diverse politische Entscheidungen an aber unterm Strich komme ich zum Ergebnis, dass wir alle an unseren Stammgewässern immer auch Fangbeschränkungen haben.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

C&R ist nicht immer bestandsschonend und ein Graus für die Statistiker zur Quotenberechnung.
Wenn man fünf Dorsche fängt, sind fünf Dorsche tot.
Wenn man fünf Dorsche fängt und 10 zurücksetzt sind fünf Dorsche + ? Sterblichkeit der zurückgesetzten Fische tot.
Also erlaubt man entweder 5 Dorsche ohne Auswahl oder man verkleinert das Baglimit um die angenommene fischereiliche Sterblichkeit durch das Zurücksetzen.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

@Kochtopf
Es geht dabei für viele möglicherweise auch um ein Gerechtigkeitsgefühl.

Stell dir vor alle anderen Vereinsmitglieder dürfen 3x soviele Forellen fangen wie du. Und dir sagt man diese Maßnahme sei leider nötig weil du den Bestand gefährdest


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



> aber unterm Strich komme ich zum Ergebnis, dass wir alle an unseren Stammgewässern immer auch Fangbeschränkungen haben.


Und?
Weil alle von der Brücke springen......


----------



## Sharpo (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eben, im Süßwasser kann nachbesetzt werden und im Meer nicht



Klar kann man.
Nur wer gibt viel Geld dafür aus wenn die Nachbarländer den Fisch abgreifen?|supergri


----------



## Sharpo (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> Kannst Du doch halten wie Du gerne möchtest. Ich fahre mit Sicherheit nicht ins Rheinland zum Karpfenangeln. Denke auch nich, dass Angeltourismus im Rheinland ein ernst zu nehmender Wirtschaftsfaktor ist. Der Dorsch wird einer bleiben, die Frage ist nur wie das vernünftig gemanagt wird mit dem größtmöglichen Nutzen für die Regionen.




Viele aber in die Niederlande, Frankreich..etc. Wie nennt man die Dinger? Carpodroms?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Alex, Du darfst niemals die Ostsee mit einem Binnengewässer vergleichen (ja, die Ostsee ist ein Binnenmeer, ich weiß)!

Wir wären nicht in der Situation, wenn die Politik in den letzten 20 Jahren (speziell in den letzten 8 Jahren) nicht die wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen ignoriert hätte. Wir Angler baden nur die Fehler der Politik aus- allein um die Berufsfischerei zu erhalten und um Ausgleichszahlungen - die beim Angeltourismus ja nicht fällig werden - aus den Fischereitöpfen zu minimieren.

Auch das Thema Schonzeit für Angler bringt dem Dorsch nichts. Dafür ist die Entnahme der Angler in den Laichgebieten der Dorsche viel zu gering, nämlich als Einfluss auf den Bestand sogar zu vernachlässigen! Selbst ganzjährige Schongebiete bringen nichts, denn die werden vom Dorsch zu schnell durchschwommen. Grundsätzlich ist die westliche Ostsee zu klein, um Schongebiete als Fischereimanagementinstrument einzusetzen.

Wenn die Quotenempfehlung der Wissenschaft für die Berufsfischerei zu 100% eingehalten werden und die Beifänge gesetzeskonform in die Quoten einfliessen, würden sich die Dorschbestände bei durchschnittlichen Umweltbedingungen (Salzgehalt, Wassertemperatur) innerhalb weniger Jahre vollständig erholen- ohne Beschränkungen für Angler und Zerstörung von Existenzen (Ausgleichszahlungen, Stillliegeprämien etc. wie für Fischkutter gibt es für den Angeltourismus ja nicht).


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Es geht mir NICHT um Angelverbote (die lehne ich ab) sondern nur um ein Baglimit. Anstatt Verbote zu begleiten sollte die EU lieber auf die Anrainermitgliedsstaaten einwirken die wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen umzusetzen. Aber da es leichter ist auf Hobbytreibende zu kloppen als wirklich was anzupacken läuft es so wie es läuft


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Verbote haben NIX mit Baglimit zu tun..

Die sind noch mehr ohne jeden haltbaren Fakt als das Baglimit.


----------



## hans albers (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

moin

ich würde entgegen fischerbandit1000
auf ganzjährige schongebiete (für alle!!) setzen, 
hat in anderen bereichen ja auch schon gut funktioniert.

ansonsten finde ich es schade, wenn angler wegen des 
baglimits nicht mehr den tourismus/kutter mit ihrem besuch 
fördern wollen und einen auf "beleidigte leberwurst " machen....

ausserdem bin ich immer noch der meinung,
das angler sehr wohl einen einfluss auf den bestand haben,
auch wenn viele das nicht warhaben wollen.

nur meine 5 cents...


----------



## maki1980 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Mich würde es freuen, wenn die Ostsee mal für einen längeren Zeitraum (vielleicht 2-4 Jahre) sowohl von Anglern als auch von Fischern nicht befischt werden dürfte. Nur so können sich doch tatsächlich Populationen erholen. Nach dieser Zeit sollte vernünftiger Weise, über Fangbeschränkungen diskutiert werden. Würde mich für meine Kinder freuen, wenn diese in 10 Jahren eine Ostsee vorfinden in welcher ein gesunder Fischbestand schwimmt.

 Daher fehlt mir hier das Feld: 0 Fisch


----------



## Fr33 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Du müsstest falls alle Weltmeere usw. über jahre hinweg nicht mehr befischen, damit sich die Bestände erholen. Ist fast alles leer gefangen....

 Wirtschaftlich nicht möglich.... da brechen ganze Nationen bzgl. Handel und Nahrungsmittelbeschaffung usw. zusammen....

 Aber darum gehts ja nicht hier im Thread. Wir sind im Mai für ne Woche auf Fehmarn. Uns schmeckt das Baglimit auch nicht - aber was solls - ist halt so. Wird auch eher weniger regelmäßig der Fall sein, dass wir da hoch fahren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich würde entgegen fischerbandit1000
> auf ganzjährige schongebiete (für alle!!) setzen,
> hat in anderen bereichen ja auch schon gut ..



Bringt aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht wie bereits beschrieben nichts, da die westliche Ostsee zu klein dafür scheint.




maki1980 schrieb:


> Mich würde es freuen, wenn die Ostsee mal für einen längeren Zeitraum (vielleicht 2-4 Jahre) sowohl von Anglern als auch von Fischern nicht befischt werden dürfte. Nur so können sich doch tatsächlich Populationen erholen. Nach dieser Zeit sollte vernünftiger Weise, über Fangbeschränkungen diskutiert werden. Würde mich für meine Kinder freuen, wenn diese in 10 Jahren eine Ostsee vorfinden in welcher ein gesunder Fischbestand schwimmt.



Warum? Der Dorsch wird bereits in diesem Jahr den SSB (sicheren Bestand) erreichen, 2019 diese geforderten 27400 Tonnen mit über 50.000 Tonnen deutlich übersteigen, Aussage ICES. Also warum sperren? Eventuell sollte die Politik die Hausaufgaben machen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Du müsstest falls alle Weltmeere usw. über jahre hinweg nicht mehr befischen, damit sich die Bestände erholen. Ist fast alles leer gefangen....
> 
> Wirtschaftlich nicht möglich.... da brechen ganze Nationen bzgl. Handel und Nahrungsmittelbeschaffung usw. zusammen....
> 
> * Aber darum gehts ja nicht hier im Thread.*


DAnke!


----------



## hans albers (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



> Bringt aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht wie bereits beschrieben nichts, da die westliche Ostsee zu klein dafür scheint.


warum und vor allem aus welcher wissenschaftlichen sicht  ??
gibt doch die sogenannten "laichgebiete" der fische...

auch sorgen diese zonen für rückzugsgebiete anderer habitate
futterfisch etc...


----------



## maki1980 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Warum? Der Dorsch wird bereits in diesem Jahr den SSB (sicheren Bestand) erreichen, 2019 diese geforderten 27400 Tonnen mit über 50.000 Tonnen deutlich übersteigen, Aussage ICES. Also warum sperren? Eventuell sollte die Politik die Hausaufgaben machen....[/QUOTE]



 Genau das ist das Problem. Jeder denkt an sich und schiebt die Schuld gern auf andere.
Das die Wirtschaft hier nicht einlenkt und nur auf Profit aus ist, ist wohl klar. Schöner wäre es allerdings wenn man von uns Nutzern, so viel Weitsicht erwarten könnte. Anscheinend ist dies NOCH nicht möglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Da gehts aber nicht drum. Die Frage war nach dem persönlichen Baglimit..


----------



## maki1980 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bringt aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht wie bereits beschrieben nichts, da die westliche Ostsee zu klein dafür scheint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAnke!


 
 Ihr habt recht.. 

 Bin jetzt auch fertig.. Sorry!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



hans albers schrieb:


> warum und vor allem aus welcher wissenschaftlichen sicht .



Aussage Thünen. Das Problem ist doch relativ einfach erklärt Daniel. Die Politik legt die Quoten an den maximalen befischbaren Bereich. Bedeutet also, dass auch nach einer mehrjährigen Sperrung die Bestände wieder überfischt werden. Das wäre ein Kreislauf. Also müsste das die Politik ändern. Dann können die das auch jetzt ohne eine Sperrung und die Bestände könnten sich besser und schneller erholen. Wenn sich dann ALLE an die Empfehlungen halten besteht keine Gefahr. 

Ich fasse mich gerade kurz da ich unterwegs bin und über das Smartphone tippe... |rolleyes


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Hi. Mich stört das Baglimit zwar schon, aber als Konsequenz versuche ich deshalb aus Prinzip etwas häufiger vom Kutter zu angeln. Das liegt nicht an meinem hohen Fischbedarf, sondern daran, dass mir etwas an dieser Art zu angeln liegt. Mit einer angepassten Taktik macht mir diese Angelei nicht weniger Spaß, als im Vorjahr. Ich denke die psychologische Grenze von 10 würde wieder mehr Angler zum Kutterangeln bewegen. Neben dem Kampf gegen diese Bürokratiegängelungen ist es ganz wichtig gerade jetzt weiter die Meeresangelei auszuüben, um die Strukturen an der Küste über diese schwere Zeit zu retten. Es mag sein, dass es sich wirtschaftlich nicht lohnen mag, aber das ist ja auch nicht der Sinn und Zweck des Angelns (mehr).

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brutzlaff (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

|good:

Ich als Kieler, könnte ja jeden Tag ans Wasser mit ca 10km Anfahrt ( Wenn es denn zeitlich passen würde). Ich bin auch generell gegen das Baglimit, aber wenn es denn schon eins geben muss, würde ich es aufgrund der sich erholenden Bestände deutlich nach oben verschieben. Ich denke, diese psychologische Grenze wäre für viele Leute mit weiter Anreise bei 10Stück am Tag schon wieder deutlich kleiner.


----------



## Inselmann (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Moinsen,
Mich persönlich stört am bag limit die Beschränkung am Tag.
Wenn ich jeden Tag angeln gehen würde, welches ich durchaus könnte, darf ich 150 Dorsche im Monat entnehmen.
Geh ich nur einmal im Monat, dann " nur" fünf,...selbst wenn ich an diesem einen Tag 20 Dorsche entnehme, so what?....immer noch 130 Dorsche offen,..
Also etwas mehr Flexibilität würde der Geschichte sehr helfen,...


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



> Also etwas mehr Flexibilität würde der Geschichte sehr helfen,...



Hört sich eigentlich ganz vernünftig an. 

Die Idee hatte man schon mal im Zusammenhang mit dem Baglimit für Wolfsbarsch. Muss man evtl. nur aufpassen, dass man sich die "Flexibilität" nicht zu teuer erkauft... 
siehe:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323764
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324289


----------



## Sharpo (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Inselmann schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Mich persönlich stört am bag limit die Beschränkung am Tag.
> Wenn ich jeden Tag angeln gehen würde, welches ich durchaus könnte, darf ich 150 Dorsche im Monat entnehmen.
> Geh ich nur einmal im Monat, dann " nur" fünf,...selbst wenn ich an diesem einen Tag 20 Dorsche entnehme, so what?....immer noch 130 Dorsche offen,..
> Also etwas mehr Flexibilität würde der Geschichte sehr helfen,...




Man könnte die Dorsche mit Barcodes ausstatten.
Dan kann man ein pers. Jahresfanglimit einrichten welches auch leicht zu kontrollieren wäre:k:#2:. :q


----------



## Kay63 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich denke die Anzahl der entnehmbaren Fische verhält sich bei den meisten Anglern proportional zur Entfernung Wohnort - Ostsee. Viele Angelkameraden von der Küste können sich wohl eher mit der Limitierung abfinden, als die Binnenländer. Bei meinem letztjährigen Angeltrip an die See hätte ich auch nach 3 h das Boot abgeben können. Ich weiche halt auf andere Fische aus. Spaß macht die aktuelle Lösung nicht bei 400km Anfahrt. Meine Kumpels nehmen die Fahrt nicht mehr auf sich. Klarer Minuspunkt für den Tourismus!


----------



## hans albers (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



> Vernünftiges Managment ist gefragt




also das gehört erstmal für mich zu nem vernüftigem management dazu..
wenn die bestände sich schon verringern bzw. verringert haben..

(offtopic aus/)


----------



## Flatfish86 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Kleine Anschlussumfrage zum Thema:
Warum geht Ihr aktuell garnicht oder weniger auf Dorsch in der Ostsee angeln?

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335081


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich angle in der Brandung immer über Nacht. Mehr als 10 maßige Dorsche hatte ich noch nie. Wenn ich Zeit finde, fahr ich los! Sind so 5 mal pro Jahr. Ich hoffe, dass ich meinen diesjährigen Schnitt von rund 1(!) im nächsten Jahr wieder toppen kann. Ahoi


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Früher sind wir die ca. 800 Km an die Ostsee zum angeln gefahren. Aufgrund der langen Anfahrt auch immer für min. 3, meist 4 Tage.
Mangels Kapazität in der Gefriertruhe haben wir auch nur sehr moderat Fisch mitgenommen. Allerdings sind wir zum auch zum Angeln an die Ostsee gefahren, das heißt morgens Kleinboot, abends Brandung.
Ich hätte mich tierisch geärgert wenn ich irgendwann wegen Baglimt hätte aufhören müsste.

Und damit hier kein Geschrei aufkommt, mit Firmenwagen und 1% Regelung mussten/müssen wir kein Fleisch machen um die Kosten wieder rein zu bekommen, Spritkosten sind für uns nicht aufgekommen.

 Bim letzten Trip bin ich ausschließlich mit gekauften Schollenfilet zurück gekommen.


----------



## angelotti79 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Hallo, ich bin auch gegen das Bag Limit! 
Weil in meinen Augen die Angler an den Bestand sowieso kaum etwas ändern können oder jemals Einfluss genommen haben. Solange in der Laichzeit des Dorsches weiter gefischt werden darf, ( egal ob Berufsfischer oder Angelkutter ) kann sich der Bestand nur schwer erholen. Es sollte eine Schonzeit von 2 Monaten geben in der niemand Fischen darf. Und den Berufsfischern und Angelkuttern sollte mit staatlichen Subventionen geholfen werden. Es werden an sooooo vielen Stellen Steuergelder sinnlos verbrannt!!
Hier hätten sie wenigstens einen Sinn.


----------



## Tarbald (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Also ich finde das derzeitige Baglimit voll in Ordnung. Würde es sogar sinnvoll finden, wenn man in der Schonzeit gar keine Dorsche entnehmen dürfte.

Zusätzlich müsste aber eine Regelung geschaffen werden, wie Gewerbetreibende mit ihrem Angelkutter weiterhin Profit machen können. (Sondergenehmigungen) Außerdem muss der Fang der Fischer besser reguliert werden!

Jeder der an der Küste, oder in der Nähe der Küste wohnt braucht beim besten Willen nicht mehr als 5 Dorsche am Tag zu entnehmen, auch nicht vom Boot aus, es gibt schließlich auch noch andere Fischarten die man gut beangeln kann. Wir sollten einfach mit einem guten Beispiel voran gehen und uns dafür einsetzen, dass auch bei dem kommerziellen Fischfang besser gewirtschaftet wird! 

Angler die aus anderen Bundesländern anreisen, könnten bei ihrer Urlaubsgenehmigung dann einfach ein paar Euro mehr zahlen und kriegen dafür höhere Fangzahlen z.B. 10. Von dem Geld muss dann der Dorschbestand unterstützt werden.


----------



## angelotti79 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> Es ist einfach völlig unerheblich ob der Bestand vor, während oder nach der Laichzeit überfischt wird. Auch der Ort wo überfischt wird spielt keine Rolle. Zu wenig Biomasse ist zu wenig Biomasse. Nach Norwegen und Island schauen, dann weiß man wie es gehen könnte.



Sorry, kann dir nicht folgen. Wenn ich einer Kreatur die Möglichkeit nehme sich zu vermehren, kann sich der Bestand nicht erholen. 
Fast jedes befischte oder bejagte Tier hat Schonzeiten!!!


----------



## Bratfischangler (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Kurz und knapp, das Ding ist quatsch und bringt nix, ausser das mich S-H erstmal nicht wieder sieht.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Habe gegen das BL gestimmt, weil es sonst in DK zu voll wird.
Die könnten dann womöglich wie in D überall Parkgebühren eintreiben.

Grüße Ronni


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Hi. Problematisch finde ich nur, dass man damit genau die falschen Leute "bestraft". Es sind nicht die Kutterbetreiber und Bootsvermieter, die für die Einführung des Baglimits waren. Natürlich muss mit der "Ressource" Dorsch schonend umgegangen werden, aber es sind ganz andere Faktoren erheblich wichtiger für den Dorschbestand, als wir Angler. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

so isses, bastido!

Und auch das ist so:


punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi. Problematisch finde ich nur, dass man damit genau die falschen Leute "bestraft". Es sind nicht die Kutterbetreiber und Bootsvermieter, die für die Einführung des Baglimits waren. Natürlich muss mit der "Ressource" Dorsch schonend umgegangen werden, aber es sind ganz andere Faktoren erheblich wichtiger für den Dorschbestand, als wir Angler.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Die in den Kühlhäusern laichen alle nicht mehr ab.

Grüße Ronni


----------



## Krabat_11 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich bin seit Jahren "Binnenfischer" und es gibt überall Bag-Limits was die Anzahl von Salmoniden und/oder Hechten/Zander angeht.
Andere Fische dürfen gar nicht entnommen werden.
Das nimmt mir den Spass am Angeln nicht. Warum ist das bei den Dorschen jetzt anders?
Lieber jetzt nix mitnehmen dürfen (sollte weitgehend auch für die Berufsfischer gelten) dafür aber die Art erhalten.
Oder ist der Kabeljau wieder in Massen vor Neufundland zu fangen....?


----------



## UMueller (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

@Krabat_11
Wir Angler haben das Baglimit bekommen damit Berufsfischer mehr Quote haben. Es geht leider nicht um Dorschschutz oder Aufbau guter Bestände. Fürchte das dies sogar gewollt ist um gute Preise zu erzielen.


----------



## banja1 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Moin ich denke 8 Dorsche pro Tag sind genug hier in Heikendorf ist alles Tot und nur noch die Blauort fährt auf Dorsche bis Dänemark bei uns kommen keine Angler mehr als Feriengäste und die Fischer fangen über die Quote und verkaufen den Rest Schwarz echt nicht schön sowas ein Nebenerwerbsfischer darf nur 100 kilo im Monat fangen und die fahren jeden Tag raus ich wurde mehrfach in Friedrichsort kontrolliert echt typisch sowas lg


----------



## Stulle (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Da wir die sau gerade durchs öff trieben, großlaicher (rogner) sind bedeutent wertvoller als die gleiche Masse erst Laicher, ein Küchenfenster währe sinnvoll. Ich werde über 70 nicht mehr entnehmen und hoffe darauf das die anderen Aktöre es auch sehen oder an ihrem Fehlverhalten pleite gehen.


----------



## vazzquezz (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ein guter Kapitän findet den Fisch, und wusste bereits in der Vergangenheit verantwortungsvoll mit den Ressourcen umzugehen - anderenfalls hätte er sich nämlich selbst den Hahn abgedreht! 

Zu Gunsten der verbleibenden Kutterkapitäne deshalb - NO LIMIT! #6

V.


----------



## Heilbutt (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich bin früher öfter mal mit nem Kutter rausgefahren.

Überschlage ich all meine Erinnerungen an die Fänge an Bord komme ich ganz grob auf 0 - 10 maßige Dorsche pro Angler pro Fahrt. macht im Durchschnitt : fünf. :m

Klar, wenn für einen mal wirklich gut läuft ist´s natürlich blöd, der kann aufhören.

In einer Gruppe könnte man die Fische ja auch "proforma" gleichmäßig aufteilen...
Womit denke ich jeder leben können sollte wäre ein Tageslimit von zehn.

Das Hauptproblem ist aber wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde die vielen verangelten Kleindorsche!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem ist aber wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde die vielen verangelten Kleindorsche!


nö, Hauptproblem sind die anglerfeindlichen Regierungen in Bund und Land und unfähige Verbände..


----------



## Sharpo (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Ich bin früher öfter mal mit nem Kutter rausgefahren.
> 
> Überschlage ich all meine Erinnerungen an die Fänge an Bord komme ich ganz grob auf 0 - 10 maßige Dorsche pro Angler pro Fahrt. macht im Durchschnitt : fünf. :m
> 
> ...



Oh dies war schon mal Gesprächsstoff. Ministerium SH? 
Irgendwas war da.
Hängen geblieben ist bei mir: Verboten


----------



## iXware (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

prinzipiell bin ich gegen ein Baglimit. Aber: wenn es denn eins geben muß (haben wir ja im Süßwasser auch)  dann würde ich beim Dorsch mit 12 Fischen zufrieden. Da ich 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr an der Küste bin reicht mir das für meine Familie aus. wenn ich allerdings nur 3.5 Fische mitnehmen darf... hmm das ist mir wirklich zu wenig. Ich fahre nicht einfach mal so jedes Wochenende 500km um mir 3 Dorsche zu fangen. Das Baglimit, kann man  ja anpassen... Angler aus den Bundesländern an der Küste dürfen 3/5 Dorsche fangen, alle anderen das doppelte..
naja das ist eine blöde Idee, besser wäre es die Industriefischerei einzuschränken/zu verbieten und nur noch Angelfischerei und Netzfischerei mit Kleinkuttern bis 15m zu erlauben.


----------



## Stulle (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



iXware schrieb:


> prinzipiell bin ich gegen ein Baglimit. Aber: wenn es denn eins geben muß (haben wir ja im Süßwasser auch)  dann würde ich beim Dorsch mit 12 Fischen zufrieden. Da ich 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr an der Küste bin reicht mir das für meine Familie aus. wenn ich allerdings nur 3.5 Fische mitnehmen darf... hmm das ist mir wirklich zu wenig. Ich fahre nicht einfach mal so jedes Wochenende 500km um mir 3 Dorsche zu fangen. Das Baglimit, kann man  ja anpassen... Angler aus den Bundesländern an der Küste dürfen 3/5 Dorsche fangen, alle anderen das doppelte..
> naja das ist eine blöde Idee, besser wäre es die Industriefischerei einzuschränken/zu verbieten und nur noch Angelfischerei und Netzfischerei mit Kleinkuttern bis 15m zu erlauben.


Die zahlen zu wenig schmiergeld.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich kann nur von hier berichten das bei uns das BagLimit niemanden interessiert hat, ich habe zb. einen Zuwachs von 10% gehabt in 2017. Ich denke das wegbleiben der Angeltouristen in D liegt 1mal an den schlechten Fängen 2016 sowie die ständige Negative Berichterstattung über das Angelverbot, die durchaus berechtigt ist keine Frage. Jedoch hätte mal gleich dagegen steuern müssen mit positiver Werbung. Ein Beispiel auf der Messe in Duisburg: 3 Leute bei mir am Stand meckern das in D alles verboten ist und wollen nur noch nach DK zum angeln, Fänge und Menge nebensache.....soll heissen das viele sich nicht richtig informieren und nur überall lesen vom Verbot etc. und dann wegbleiben. Das auch eure Politik euch alles noch schwerer macht ist natürlich das größte und schwerste Problem....
Zum Limit selber, ich kann mit 5 leben würde aber begrüßen eine erhöhung auf 10 zb. um die Sperre in den Köpfen einiger Angler zu lösen.
Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ja das hilft, aber viele wissen auch ja nicht das man bei uns zurück setzen darf zb. ich denke es geht da mehr ums erlebnis selber zu fahren wann und wohin man will zb. und dann natürlich die entscheidung selber zu treffen was und wen ich zurück setze.
Die 10% sind nur für 2017, mein Status heute für 2018 liegt bereits heute bei 25% mehr zum Jahresvergleich. Ich nenne es "Zuwachs", denn es kommen 2 neue Charterboote bei mir dazu und wir haben nun auch den 12 Personen Kutter. 
Auf LL wächst auch die Charterflotte in 2018


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

jam es gibt anglerfreundlichere Regierungen als die deutsche..
Dänemark, sicher.
Oder Irland - auch heute:
 Ministerium macht Werbevideo fürs Stippen, Feeder- und Wettangeln

oder andersrum:
Kennt jemand anglerfeindlichere Regierungen als die deutschen (Bund wie Länder), die hier wieder bei der Umsetzung jedes Maß vermissen lassen und scheinbar nur Angeltourismus kaputt machen zu wollen??


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ja das hilft, aber viele wissen auch ja nicht das man bei uns zurück setzen darf zb. ich denke es geht da mehr ums erlebnis selber zu fahren wann und wohin man will zb. und dann natürlich die entscheidung selber zu treffen was und wen ich zurück setze.
> Die 10% sind nur für 2017, mein Status heute für 2018 liegt bereits heute bei 25% mehr zum Jahresvergleich. Ich nenne es "Zuwachs", denn es kommen 2 neue Charterboote bei mir dazu und wir haben nun auch den 12 Personen Kutter.
> Auf LL wächst auch die Charterflotte in 2018



Moin Matze, 
da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht....... auch unsere Truppe ist ja Gast bei dir und wir fühlen uns als *ANGLER* bei dir und in Dänemark wohl, was auch mit der Einstellung der Dänen bezgl. Angeln zu tun hat.
Das Angeln ist / war bei uns hier in Deutschland noch ein bisschen "Freiheit", die uns jetzt auch noch streitig gemacht wird. Die EU gibt noch einiges dazu, was aber auch manchmal als "Ausrede" lokaler Politiker genommen wird!
Bei uns in Deutschland ist man auch Politikern gegenüber mistrauisch, weil man wirklich kein Vetrauen mehr hat....... aber das ist Politik und darf hier nicht angesprochen werden.
Ich persönlich fahre hier noch an einen Forellenteich (solange es noch geduldet ist)....... Rest der Angelei passiert in DK oder Norge. 

Wir sehen uns in Mommark !!!  #6


----------



## fusselfuzzy (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jam es gibt anglerfreundlichere Regierungen als die deutsche..
> Dänemark, sicher.
> Oder Irland - auch heute:
> Ministerium macht Werbevideo fürs Stippen, Feeder- und Wettangeln
> ...



Hättest du anderrum gefragt wäre die Antwort JEDE gewesen, so aber ...


----------



## murmeli1965 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich fahre maximal zweimal im Jahr nach Langeland.
Miete mir 2 Wochen ein Boot.
Fahre tatsächlich (Wetter, Lust und Laune ) 8 - 9 Tage aufs Wasser.
Wir sind meistens vier Personen und fahren nach dem Urlaub mit ca. 80 - 100 Dorschen nach Hause (wenn es gut geht).
Unser Mindestmaß ist 50 cm.
Eigentlich würde das Baglimit ausreichen - aber - nicht jeder Angeltag ist doller Fangtag.
Manchmal haben wir 40 Stück pro Tag, manchmal nur 8 oder 12 Stück.
Das tägliche Baglimit ist doof.
Wöchentlich wäre besser...
Aber wer will das kontrollieren?
Ich fahre trotzdem weiterhin nach LL, weil es dort so schön ist.
Den Rest mache ich mit meinem Gewissen aus...

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von hier berichten das bei uns das BagLimit niemanden interessiert hat, ich habe zb. einen Zuwachs von 10% gehabt in 2017. Ich denke das wegbleiben der Angeltouristen in D liegt 1mal an den schlechten Fängen 2016 sowie die ständige Negative Berichterstattung über das Angelverbot, die durchaus berechtigt ist keine Frage. Jedoch hätte mal gleich dagegen steuern müssen mit positiver Werbung. Ein Beispiel auf der Messe in Duisburg: 3 Leute bei mir am Stand meckern das in D alles verboten ist und wollen nur noch nach DK zum angeln, Fänge und Menge nebensache.....soll heissen das viele sich nicht richtig informieren und nur überall lesen vom Verbot etc. und dann wegbleiben. Das auch eure Politik euch alles noch schwerer macht ist natürlich das größte und schwerste Problem....
> Zum Limit selber, ich kann mit 5 leben würde aber begrüßen eine erhöhung auf 10 zb. um die Sperre in den Köpfen einiger Angler zu lösen.
> Lg



Das ist mir zu einfach Matze |rolleyes!

Gelten die positiven Entwicklungen für alle angeltouristischen Betriebe auf Als?

Zu der medialen Darstellung des Angelverbotes habe ich natürlich auch Anmerkungen. Wir beschäftigen uns natürlich damit - gerade auch weil uns genau dieser Vorwurf von der Politik gemacht wurde - und möchten das einfach mal darstellen. Im Fokus der Berichterstattung steht Fehmarn/ Fehmarnbelt. Der Umsatzrückgang ist dort geringer als in anderen Regionen! Das betrifft nicht nur die Kutter.

Nach meinen Infos sind die Rückgänge bei denen, die im Rahmen unserer Aktivitäten im Fokus standen, geringer als bei anderen.

Wir haben im Fehmarnbelt duch den Widerstand die verbotszone um fast 80% rediuzieren können und somit ein fischreiches Gebiet dem Angeltourismus erhalten- was wäre ohne den Widerstand gewesen bzw. wie würden die Betriebe dann in diesem Jahr dastehen? 

Wir wäre das Jahr ohne Baglimit verlaufen (Rücksetzverbot in SH)?

Wie hätte sich der Angeltourismus ohne Fischereiabgabe für alle entwickelt?

Nein, der Kampf gegen das Angelverbot ist die geringste Ursache- im Gegenteil, dadurch haben wir die Chance für den Angeltourismus gewahrt. Oder meinst NABU und Co hätten die Füße solange stillgehalten?

Wie wäre


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ja Lars da kann ich ja nur von mir berichten auf Als. Wie es bei anderen ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ja Lars da kann ich ja nur von mir berichten auf Als. Wie es bei anderen ist weiss ich nicht.



Ich weiß Matze- gerade weil ich Dich kenne bist Du kein Maßstab für den Angeltourismus. Du legst die Messlatte mit Deinem Service/ Angebot halt sehr hoch und da kommen viele nicht ran...


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jam es gibt anglerfreundlichere Regierungen als die deutsche..
> 
> *Irland *
> 
> ...



Wenn hier schon Länder bsw. genannt sind, dann folgendes:

In Irland gibt es nun aktuell das Gesetz zum Fang und Schutz von Aalen, das jedigliches Angeln auf Aal verbietet.

Die Beschränkungen zum Fang von Hecht und auch Weißfisch ist enorm anglerfeindlich ... so feindlich, dass traditionelle Bootsangelfahrten nun ausfallen.
Wer nun als Raubfischangler auf Barsch aus ist, wird sein "Schonzeit-Wunder" erleben.

JA, Irlands Angelpolitik ist inzwischen unanglerunfreundlich .. in Vielem vll. unfreundlicher als Deutschlands ...

Sollte denn Fr. Dr. Rothandtasche und Ministerielle und Politiker Irland als Vorbild nehmen um endlich Beschränkungen bei uns durchzubekommen ... oder soll nur  weiter sachunkundig und angelfremd sesselgefurzt werden .... ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ich denke das wegbleiben der Angeltouristen in D liegt 1mal an den schlechten Fängen 2016 sowie die ständige Negative Berichterstattung über das Angelverbot



Ein interessanter und wichtiger und durchaus berechtigter Gedanke.

Ich selbst bin noch bis vor 3 Jahren in Fehmarn zum Famillienurlaub gewesen: Ich angeln (habe dort auch Boardies getroffen und bei einem Boardi im Angelladen immer mein Tckle dann gekauft), Rest der Familie surfen.

Jetzt bin ich ausgewichen nach Dänemark (2x im Sommer für 10 Tage + 2 Wochen).

Nicht dass ich dort bisher besser gefangen habe, aber die Stimmung für mich insgesammt ist besser, für mich. Fehmarn wurde mir vom AB schlecht, ja geradezu tot geredet ... .
Dieses Negativreden und trampeln ... verdirbt mir die Stimmung ...
achso ja ... nicht nur ich, kenne viele die so nun denken und treffe in DK Angler, die wo hinwollen, was gelobt wird wegen der eigenen inneren Harmonie ...

@Lars:
Vll. ist das Dir ja mal einen Gedanken wert, was ich schrieb.


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jam es gibt anglerfreundlichere Regierungen als die deutsche..
> Dänemark, sicher.
> Oder Irland - auch heute:
> Ministerium macht Werbevideo fürs Stippen, Feeder- und Wettangeln
> ...



Hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber du hast ja gefragt. 
Na Thomas, dann schau mal nach Norwegen. Wohnst du bei einem Vermieter welcher sich nicht beim  Fiskeriderektoratet registriert hat, darfst du nur 10 kg Fisch ausführen. Wenn du "Glück hast" schaffst du das mit einen Fisch. ;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

@Lars....da werde ich jetzt etwas rot |rolleyes


----------



## Flatfish86 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Fehmarn wurde mir vom AB schlecht, ja geradezu tot geredet ... .
> Dieses Negativreden und trampeln ... verdirbt mir die Stimmung ...
> achso ja ... nicht nur ich, kenne viele die so nun denken und treffe in DK Angler, die wo hinwollen, was gelobt wird wegen der eigenen inneren Harmonie ...



Geht mir genauso! 
Ich war aber regelrecht schockiert Leute zu treffen, die meinten sie hätten im Internet gelesen, dass man auf Fehmarn nicht mehr angeln dürfte oder keine Dorsche mehr fangen. Und das waren keine Einzelfälle. |uhoh:

Ich glaube auch, dass sich gerade bei den Kuttern nun die Spreu vom Weizen trennt. Denen mit attraktivem Service geht es besser. Siehe auch: 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4583947&postcount=102


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich wollte eigentlich nur ein weiteres Beispiel über eine Reglementierung der Angler weltweit aufzeigen.
Es ist also kein rein Deutsches Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt für mich gewaltig, ausführen hat ja erst einmal nix mit Angeln zu tun. Norwegen ist voll von Angeltouristen und dass die wissen wollen was da so an Fisch das Land verlässt, ist für mich zumindest verständlich, zumal Fisch dort egal ob Angler oder Industrie ein bedeutender Wirtschaftsfaktor ist. Man sollte dann auch nicht verschweigen, dass Angler bei registrierten Vermietern nun mehr ausführen dürfen.
> Wären hier Hunderttausende norwegische Angler unterwegs, gäbe es garantiert auch Ausfuhrbeschränkungen.


so isses...


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Beschränkungen zum Fang von Hecht und auch Weißfisch ist enorm anglerfeindlich ... so feindlich, dass traditionelle Bootsangelfahrten nun ausfallen.
> Wer nun als Raubfischangler auf Barsch aus ist, wird sein "Schonzeit-Wunder" erleben.



Na wenigstens einer hat nicht nur das Video angeschaut.|wavey:
Mit dem Weißfisch-Baglimit wäre hier die Hölle los.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Das sind eben auch Angler in Irland und nur aufs reine Fleischmachen aus, ist zudem Süßwasser und nicht Ostsee (um die es hier geht).. 

Ist der Unterschied zu hier:
Zurücksetzen kein Problem, angeln kann und darf man dennoch..

Und genauso das ist in S-H z. B. auch beim Dorsch verboten, sich da freiwillig ein höheres Schonmaß zu geben, und mitnahmefähige Fische zurück zu setzen..


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Das ist vielleicht für Touris und fürs Wettfischen schön, vor Allem bei deren günstigen Gewässern. Aber hier würde sich kein denkender Mensch ein Vereinsbeitritt für mehrere hundert Euro leisten, um höchstens knapp über handlange Weißfische oder hier untermaßige Schniepel zu entnehmen. 
Das richtige Maß zwischen Eigenverantwortung und Entnahme verfehlen beide Länder um Meilen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Hier gehts um Baglimit bei Dorschen.
Danke


----------



## Stulle (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

§ 39
Tierschutz
(1) Ordnungsgemäße Fischerei hat im Rahmen der tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften stattzufinden. Im Rahmen der ordnungsgemäßen Fischerei sind insbesondere verboten

1.
das Wettfischen,

2.
die Verwendung lebender Wirbeltiere als Köder,

3.
das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist (Catch & Release) sowie

4.
das Aussetzen von Fischen in fangfähiger Größe zum Zwecke des alsbaldigen Wiederfangs mit der Handangel.

(2) Die Tötung von Fischen hat tierschutzgerecht nach Maßgabe der Verordnung zum Schutz von Tieren im Zusammenhang mit der Schlachtung oder Tötung (Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung) vom 3. März 1997 (BGBl. I S. 405), zuletzt geändert durch Gesetz vom 13. April 2006 (BGBl. I S. 855), zu erfolgen, insbesondere ist es verboten, ihnen mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen oder Leiden zuzufügen.

(3) Die oberste Fischereibehörde kann durch Verordnung die Ausübung der ordnungsgemäßen Fischerei regeln.

Ich kann kein abknüppelgebot finden! 

Insbesondere die Großen wertvollen Laicher können zurückgesetzt werde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Stulle schrieb:


> § 39
> 
> 3.
> das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist (Catch & Release) sowie
> ...



Dann ebne nochmal ,(wurde her schon zweimal verlinkt), die Aussage dazu von Dr. Lemcke vom Ministierum in Kiel, setz Dich dann mit dem auseinander, wenn Du das nicht glauben willst:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein
> daraus:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stulle (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Das ist seine Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Stulle schrieb:


> Das ist seine Meinung.



Ja, genau.
Und das ist der zuständige Mann im Ministerium, der deswegen befragt wurde. 

Ja, genau das ist offizielle Meinung des Ministeriums.

Da kannst Du Dich direkt mit ihm auseinander setzen und ihm erklären, dass er keine Ahnung hat, obwohl er in der obersten Fischereibehörde für rechtliche Fragen zuständig ist:
https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/organisationFischereiverwaltung.html


*Und um wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen*, ab welchen Baglimit einem das Dorschangeln Spaß machen würde:
Ohne Baglimit...


----------



## SFVNOR (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Moin Moin,

Ich persönlich kann mit dem Baglimit gut leben ob nun in DE oder DK obwohl ein Catch/ Relase in DE verboten ist. In DK ist es grundsätzlich verboten untermaßige Fische zu verwerten und müssen zurück gesetzt werden ob nun blutig, gehakt, etc.
Ich reise regemäßig wenn es passt 2x pro Jahr nach Langeland für jeweils 2 Wochen und wenn ich davon insgesamt nur 15 Tage aufs Wasser komme könnte ich meinem persönlichen Mindestmaß von 45 cm - 60 cm  entsprechend jeden Tag 5 Dorsche entnehmen.
Wer soll das Alles essen ? 
Es ist erwiesen dass eingefrorener Fisch nach einem 1/2 Jahr vollkommen frei vom Nutzen (Vitamine, Omega Säuren, etc.) der Gesundheit ist.
Die Kühltransportangler sind das Problem und NO hat einen Riegel vorgeschoben und DK wird folgen.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Stulle (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Der Herr ist nun mal beamter und wird mit Sicherheit nichts kontroverses oder gar für ihn möglicherweise nachteiliges zu Papier bringen.

Interessant ist doch was Richter dazu sagen, und dazu finde ich keine berichte über Verurteilungen wegen C&R wenn der Angler nicht klar auf C&R aus wahr. (z.B Wels und Karpfen)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ein interessanter und wichtiger und durchaus berechtigter Gedanke.
> 
> Ich selbst bin noch bis vor 3 Jahren in Fehmarn zum Famillienurlaub gewesen: Ich angeln (habe dort auch Boardies getroffen und bei einem Boardi im Angelladen immer mein Tckle dann gekauft), Rest der Familie surfen.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem zwischen "Sender" und "Empänger"!

Viele lesen nur Überschriften, denn wer auch die Inhalte von Nachrichten liest und versteht, kennt auch anschließend die Zusammenhänge und wüsste, dass Angeln nur im Fehmarnbelt verboten ist und Dorschangeln neu reglementiert und nicht verboten wurde. Das unser "Kampf" sich negativ auswirkt, glaube ich persönlich nicht. Es gibt zum Beispiel auch das gegenteil, nämlich Urlauber die sagen "Jetzt erst recht Fehmarn oder Heiligenhafen". Ohne genaue Zahlen sind das also nicht haltbare Vermutungen.

Ich will damit aber nicht sagen, dass wir alles richtig gemacht haben. So war eine meiner persönlichen Entscheidungen zum Beispiel den bereits existierenden Solgan "NEIN zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee" durch "NEIN zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt" zu ersetzen und später sogar noch durch "Love the sea/ Anglerdemo".

 Grundsätzlich stand die Insel Fehmarn im Fokus der Berichterstattung, Heiligenhafen wurde nur im Zusammenhang mit Anglerdemo 2.0 und dem Besuch von Angela Merkel genannt. Auf Fehmarn scheint der Rückgang der Umsätze im Angeltourismus jedoch weniger stark zu sein, als zum Beispiel in Heiligenhafen oder auch anderen Regionen (Warnemünde zum Beispiel). Das können wir anhand der Fahrgastzahlen feststellen.

  Gerade die Personen, die bei unseren Aktivitäten im Vordergrund standen, beklagen demnach weniger Rückgänge als andere. 

  Es existiert aktuell ein Schreiben vom NABU an das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium sowie das BMUB wo wieder neue Forderungen nach „ungenutzten Meeresgebieten in Natura-2000 Flächen“ laut werden. Am Beispiel Großenbrode wird erkennbar, dass der NABU gemeinsam mit den Behörden vor Ort nahezu unbemerkt von der Öffentlichkeit die Verbotszonen ausweitet. Wenn wir unsere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit jetzt einstellen würden oder auch ändern, bin ich überzeugt davon, dass gerade Fehmarn stark von neuen Verboten betroffen sein würde. Sollte sich der Bau der festen Fehmarnbeltquerung zum Beispiel doch stärker auf die Umwelt auswirken, als bisher vorhergesagt, werden sehr schnell Rufe nach Ausgleichsflächen für die Tierwelt (Schweinswale, Dorsche etc.) laut werden. Wer wird dem wohl als erstes zum Opfer fallen?

Die Talsohle ist in meinen Augen jedoch für die meisten Betriebe durchschritten und der Markt wird in diesem Jahr ab April spürbar anziehen. 

  Der Kampf gegen das Angelverbot ist klar der einzige Weg, um weitere Verbotszonen zu verhindern. Auch müssen wir unsere Reichweite nutzen, um den Druck auf die Politik bei der Abschaffung/ Erhöhung des Baglimit aufrecht zu erhalten.

Die Angelverbote werden zukünftig nicht nur die Ostsee betreffen. Andere Regionen werden eventuell weniger, anders oder gar nicht kämpfen. Welches der richtige Weg ist, wird vermutlich auch individuell und regional unterschiedlich sein. So wie auch die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten gegen diese Verbote anzugehen sehr unterschiedlich sind. Wir haben uns für diesen Weg entschieden und müssen den Weg konsequent weitergehen. Schaff das Baglimit ab und Du wirst sehen, dass wir unseren Kampf fortführen können - und der Angeltourismus sich schneller erholen wird.

Wie aber auch schon von uns schon erwähnt, müssen wir parallel die Marketingmaßnahmen deutlich verbessern und ausbauen. Dazu laufen bereits viele Vorbereitungen, u.a. basteln wir weiter an einer neuen Homepage für den Angeltourismus. Unser Imagefilm war der erste Schritt für ein neues, besseres Marketing.

Übrigens ist die feste Fehmarnbeltquerung und die damit verbundenen Folgen wie Schäden an der Natur, Lärm, Verkehrszunahme usw. in den Medien deutlich präsenter als das Angelverbot- bleiben deshalb die Gäste weg? Nein!

Und ja, an manchen Stellen kann der Service und das Angebot sicherlich auch noch verbessert werden.

Wir sind aber immer für Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge offen.

Noch eine Anmerkung. Wenn ich als Fisherbandit schreibe, ist diese grudsätzlich eine private Meinung und nicht im Team abgestimmt. Will sagen- die kann sich auch mal von anderen Darstellungen unterscheiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Danke Lars. 





Stulle schrieb:


> Der Herr ist nun mal beamter und wird mit Sicherheit nichts kontroverses oder gar für ihn möglicherweise nachteiliges zu Papier bringen.



Und er ist maßgeblich zuerst mal, weswegen wir gefragt haben. 

Den das Gesetz kommt nun mal ausm Ministerium, und die wissen daher auch, wie sie es meinen.

Weitere Fragen dazu richte bitte direkt an ihn. h

Lars hat sogar mehrmals mit ihm deswegen Kontakt gehabt und auc telefoniert.


----------



## Stulle (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich sehe ja auch ein das C&R unerwünscht ist das wird aber wohl nur die Leute Treffen die gezielt auf mega fische angeln, den letztendlich zählt was geschrieben wurde nicht was gemeint war. 

Das konnte ich schon bei vielen Häuslebauern beobachten.#c und wird hier nicht anders sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Jetzt greife ich das Thema Catch & Decide auch einmal auf.

1. Wollen wir Touristen damit "locken", dass sie gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen können, um unbeschwert und unbeschränkt angeln zu können?

2. Catch & Decide ist ein klares Argument und ein Wettbewerbsvorteil für Urlaub in Dänemark

3. Für mich das absolut entscheidende Argument: Darf ich entscheiden, ob ich einen Fisch mitnehmen muss oder nicht, setzt grundsätzlich ein Umdenken ein! Für die Bestände wäre das förderlich, denn deutlich mehr Angler würden Fische zurücksetzen (bei Dorschen zu über 90% ohne Folgen), Angler entnehmen Fische und diese werden später nicht verwertet, weil "doch zu klein zum filetieren" und man beschäftigt sich intensiver mit Beständen und Nachhaltigkeit, da einem das immer wieder vor Augen geführt wird. Diese nicht nachvollziehbare und in meinen Augen überholten Ansichten vom MELUR sind definitiv nicht haltbar. Übrigens steht die Überprüfug dieses "Rückwurfverbotes" im Koalitionsvertrag, interessiert nur niemanden...


----------



## Stulle (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Auch wenn es in meinem Hintergarten passiert, als Hamburger darf ich nicht abstimmen [emoji48]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem zwischen "Sender" und "Empänger"!
> 
> Viele lesen nur Überschriften, denn wer auch die Inhalte von Nachrichten liest und versteht, kennt auch anschließend die Zusammenhänge und wüsste, dass Angeln nur im Fehmarnbelt verboten ist und Dorschangeln neu reglementiert und nicht verboten wurde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich Lars, es werden dann 2-3 Sätze gelesen und dann weiter gescrollt. Im Kopf bleibt dann meistens nur das Verbot oder Limit.
> 
> Es gibt für mich keine Kritik für die Anglerdemo, so wollte ich das nicht gemeint haben.
> 
> Lg



Ich weiß, wollte aber auch nur aufzeigen, dass wir niemals alle Probleme lösen können. Irgendetwas ist ja immer .

(Und nicht wieder rot werden :q).

Es ist ein sehr schmaler Grat auf dem wir wandern, dessen sind wir uns bewusst. 

Welche Alternative haben wir Angler denn? Aussitzen? 

Verhandlungen haben keinen Erfolg gebracht. 

Ohne Öffentlichkeitsarbeit keine Kohle für die Klage!


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem zwischen "Sender" und "Empänger"!
> 
> Viele lesen nur Überschriften, denn wer auch die Inhalte von Nachrichten liest und versteht, kennt auch anschließend die Zusammenhänge und wüsste, dass Angeln nur im Fehmarnbelt verboten ist und Dorschangeln neu reglementiert und nicht verboten wurde. Das unser "Kampf" sich negativ auswirkt, glaube ich persönlich nicht.



Unterstelle betreffende Anglern jetzt ja bitte nicht, dass sie nur Überschriften lesen und den Inhalt nicht |rolleyes ...

denn: Sender und Empfänger ... und wenn Empfänger etwas empfinden, dann nicht, weil sie etwas nicht lesen oder verstehen ... mach es dir, Lars, da nicht so einfach ...

ich habe dir meins geschrieben  und ich kenne die Inhalte sehr genau wie auch die, von denen ich spreche ...

Deinen Kampf bewundere ich, das schrieb ich schon öfters, habe größten Respekt vor deiner Art, deinem Engagement.
Ich finde deinen Kampf notwendig und beispielhaft.

Aber Negatives läßt sich eben doch sagen, ich schrieb es dir ja zum Anstoß zum Nachdenken. Das liegt aber nicht an deinem "Kampf", sondern daran, dass du dich i.m. A. instrumentalisieren läßt ... und das schadet deinem wertvollem Anliegen auf verschiedenen Ebenen 

Abgesehen davon:
Wenn du argumentiertest, dass das Baglimit dem  Angeltourismus schadet, gar von eingehenden Betrieben usw. geschrieben  hast wie auch "glaubwürdige" Horrorzenarien (Achtung: Empfängersicht!)  darstelltest, dann wird es jetzt sehr unglaubwürdig .. wirklich sehr ...


----------



## Krabat_11 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> Und das hat genau was mit Anglern zu tun?



Das wenn der Fisch weg ist, ist er weg und kommt nicht wieder. Das hat zumindest damit zu tun, dass nicht über die Maßen entnommen werden darf -
JAAAA ich weiß Berufsfischer und so....
Aber bloß weil die dürfen, zu sagen wir wollen aber auch ist sorry - Kindergartenniveau.
Die Anglerforderung muss sein, ok Baglimit oder Entnahmeverbot für uns, muss für die Berufsfischer ebenso gelten. Die gehören dann auch für die Dauer des Verbotes entschädigt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Unterstelle betreffende Anglern jetzt ja bitte nicht, dass sie nur Überschriften lesen und den Inhalt nicht |rolleyes ...
> 
> denn: Sender und Empfänger ... und wenn Empfänger etwas empfinden, dann nicht, weil sie etwas nicht lesen oder verstehen ... mach es dir, Lars, da nicht so einfach ...
> 
> ...



Mensch Toni, was ist denn los mit Dir? Das entwickelt sich gerade zu einem vorbildlichen Beispiel zwischen Sender und Empfänger :q.

WIr könnten jetzt tief in einen psychologischen Grundkurs einsteigen, aber ich glaube das wäre dann doch irgendwann OT. 

Ich habe doch deutlich geschrieben, dass wir auch nicht alles richtig gemacht haben, oder? Ich habe sogar Beispiele hierfür angeführt. Diese Beispiele gaben sogar einen Hinweis von mir als Sender zu Dir als Empfänger an welcher Stelle wir Fehler gemacht haben könnten und wie manche Fehlinformationen zustande gekommen sein könnten.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich will damit aber nicht sagen, dass wir alles richtig gemacht haben.  So war eine meiner persönlichen Entscheidungen zum Beispiel den bereits  existierenden Solgan "NEIN zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee" durch  "NEIN zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt" zu ersetzen und später sogar noch  durch "Love the sea/ Anglerdemo".



Gibt es da wirklich noch ein Verständnisproblem?

Ich möchte Dir aber unsere Probleme bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gerne noch ein wenig ausführlicher darstellen. Wir sitzen in unserem Land sehr, sehr weit im Norden und Du laut Deiner Profilangaben in Bayern. Das liegt sehr südlich. Will damit sagen, dass uns minimum 650Km bzw. max 850Km trennen. Du unterhältst Dich also mit Menschen, die - verständlicherweise - nicht alle über beste Ortskenntnisse in Ostholstein verfügen. Der Begriff Fehmarnbelt ist sicherlich für viele bei Euch kein Begriff. Würde ich in München mit einer Karte von Deutschland ohne Angabe von Orten durch die Innenstadt laufen und die Menschen bitten, mir den Fehmarnbelt auf der Karte zu zeigen- was meinst Du wie hoch die Trefferquote wäre? 5%? 20%? 50%? Das ist einer unserer größten Fehler! Wir haben als ortsansässige einfach vorausgesetzt, dass jeder Bürger in diesem Land weiß, wo der Fehmarnbelt oder die Kadetrinne liegen. So mussten wir selbst auf Fehmarn im April Anglern aus Hamburg auf der Karte zeigen, wo der Fehmarnbelt liegt. Das ist nicht schlimm und keine Kritik an diesem Menschen, kann aber zu Verständnisproblemen bei den Empfängern führen. Gerade durch moderne Navigationsgeräte fahren Menschen relativ blind einfach los und wissen nicht wirklich wo sie sich wann befinden. Ich würde sogar wetten, dass wenn ich im Sommer mit der Karte von Deutschland ohne Angaben von Orten durch die Burger Innenstadt (Fehmarn) laufen würde, könnte mir ein Teil der Touristen nicht auf der Karte zeigen, wo sie sich befinden. Das ist normal! Dieses Spiel werde ich im Sommer mal auf einem Hochseeangelschiff durchführen. Mal schauen wie die Quote ausfällt...

Oder nehmen wir die Aussage, dass manche Menschen glauben, der Dorschfang wäre in der Ostsee verboten und diese Angler fahren deshalb jetzt nach Dänemark. Dann behaupte ich ganz klar, dass die sich nicht mit unseren Aussagen beschäftigt haben, sondern irgendwelchen Falschmeldungen im Netz oder Fehlinformationen an anderer Stelle aufgesessen sind. Ich kann mir keine unserer Pressemeldungen erklären, die diese Aussage enthält oder wie man darauf schliessen könnte.

Wir werden übrigens nie in Zahlen messen können, ob unsere Arbeit sich auszahlt oder nicht, sondern nur an Ergebnissen.


So, und an dieser Stelle muss ich jetzt als Empfänger Deiner Botschaft nachfragen, um auf Deine nächsten Punkte eingehen zu können.

1. *Von wem lasse ich mich wann instrumetalisieren?* Denn diesen Vorwurf weise ich sehr entschieden zurück! Ich habe von Beginn an die Spielregelen festgelegt, betreibe meine Aktivitäten freiwillig und ich habe sogar einen Plan. NEIN ist eines meiner am häufigsten gebrauchten Wörter. Ich lasse mich nicht vor einen Karren spannen und bin auch nicht der Sprecher der Kutterkapitäne, der Angelgeschäfte oder von sonst wem, sondern mein einziges Ziel ist es, unsinnige Verbote und Einschränkunge für Angler zu verhindern und zu bekämpfen! Das ich über mein ursprüngliches Ziel "Verhinderung des Angelverbotes im Fehmarnbelt" jetzt auch andere Interessen verfolge, liegt in erster Linie daran, dass mich Menschen entweder darum gebeten haben oder ich auch neue Freundschaften geschlossen habe, die mir mittlerweile sehr viel bedeuten und ich auch hier sehr gerne helfe. 

2.


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon:
> Wenn du argumentiertest, dass das Baglimit dem  Angeltourismus schadet,  gar von eingehenden Betrieben usw. geschrieben  hast wie auch  "glaubwürdige" Horrorzenarien (Achtung: Empfängersicht!)  darstelltest,  dann wird es jetzt sehr unglaubwürdig .. wirklich sehr ...



Den Satz verstehe ich einfach nicht und möchte Dich bitten diesen verständlicher an mich zu senden! Möglichst mit Beispielen von mir.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mensch Toni, was ist denn los mit Dir? Das entwickelt sich gerade zu einem vorbildlichen Beispiel zwischen Sender und Empfänger :q.



Was los ist? Mir tut es zunehmend um dein Anliegen leid ....



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> WIr könnten jetzt tief in einen psychologischen Grundkurs einsteigen, aber ich glaube das wäre dann doch irgendwann OT.



Wäre sicherlich hilfreich 
Zudem:
sicherlich erkennst du dann dich dann als Instrument 
... doch wäre sicherlich hilfreich




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Den Satz verstehe ich einfach nicht und möchte Dich bitten diesen verständlicher an mich zu senden! Möglichst mit Beispielen von mir.



Werde ich dann dir mailen.
Denn deine Argumentation soll ja nicht in Vergessenheit geraten,
soll ja nicht der Eindruck enstehen von
"Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern."
Und der Eindruck von bisheriger Polemitk wäre ja verheerend.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Die Anglerforderung muss sein, ok Baglimit oder Entnahmeverbot für uns, muss für die Berufsfischer ebenso gelten. Die gehören dann auch für die Dauer des Verbotes entschädigt.



Wir Angler haben immer gesagt, dass wir bereit sind, uns an der Erholung der Bestände zu beteiligen. Aber was hat das mit dieser Regelung zum Baglimit zu tun?

Hättest Du Dich intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt, wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass unser "Verzicht" nicht den Beständen, sondern in erster Linie den ausländischen Trawlern zu Gute kommt. Im Gegensatz zum Angeltourismus erhalten die sogar noch Entschädigungen, wenn Sie Ihre Quote schneller ausfischen, da sie dann mehr Liegtage haben.

Übrigens haben die Kutter jetzt Hochsaison beim Schleppen. Kurz vor Beginn der Laichzeit sammeln sich die Dorsche über den Laichgründen, da sind die mit wenig Aufwand abzufischen. 

Aus diesem Grund freuen wir uns hier oben an der Küste über jeden Sturmtag im Januar, denn der hilft den Beständen wirklich. Die Schlepper fangen übrigens mit einem "Hol" mehr Dorsche, als wir Angler während der gesamten Laichzeit. Es gibt aber immer wieder Forderungen, dass Angler eine Schonzeit bekommen sollten. Das wäre dann reiner Populismus und würde dem Bestand nichts bringen!


----------



## Ørret (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Wofür bitteschön gehören Berufsfischer eigentlich entschädigt? Dafür das die mit ihren Netzen die Riffe pflügen oder dafür das sie sich gezielt Laichdorschen bereichern?
Versteh ich nicht warum die entschädigt werden sollen!
Wenn ich unternehmerisch scheiter entschädigt mich auch keiner! Wenn sie sich ihre Lebensgrundlage kaputt machen weil sie den Dorsch nicht nachhaltig befischen dann haben sie eben Pech gehabt...die paar Fischer fallen in der Arbeitslosenstatistik nicht auf! 
Wer Dorsch essen will soll ihn sich selbst mit der Angel fangen oder richtig Kohle für nachhaltig gefangenen Fisch auf den Tisch packen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wer Dorsch essen will soll ihn sich selbst mit der Angel fangen oder richtig Kohle für nachhaltig gefangenen Fisch auf den Tisch packen...




Den finde ich mal richtig geil! |supergri#6


----------



## fusselfuzzy (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wofür bitteschön gehören Berufsfischer eigentlich entschädigt? Dafür das die mit ihren Netzen die Riffe pflügen oder dafür das sie sich gezielt Laichdorschen bereichern?
> Versteh ich nicht warum die entschädigt werden sollen!
> Wenn ich unternehmerisch scheiter entschädigt mich auch keiner! Wenn sie sich ihre Lebensgrundlage kaputt machen weil sie den Dorsch nicht nachhaltig befischen dann haben sie eben *Pech gehabt*...die paar Fischer fallen in der Arbeitslosenstatistik nicht auf!
> Wer Dorsch essen will soll ihn sich selbst mit der Angel fangen oder richtig Kohle für nachhaltig gefangenen Fisch auf den Tisch packen...



Nein nicht Pech gehabt sondern selbst verschuldet#q
Es gibt aber wie überall solche und solche!


----------



## Krabat_11 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir Angler haben immer gesagt, dass wir bereit sind, uns an der Erholung der Bestände zu beteiligen. Aber was hat das mit dieser Regelung zum Baglimit zu tun?
> 
> Hättest Du Dich intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt, wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass unser "Verzicht" nicht den Beständen, sondern in erster Linie den ausländischen Trawlern zu Gute kommt.


Dafür reicht gesunder Menschenverstand, warum soll das in EU anders sein als vor Afrikas Küsten.
Derartige Themen sind in unserer Anglercomunity nur schwer einigermaßen objektiv zu diskutieren.
Ich denke in Zukunft halte ich mich da einfach raus.
Nur eines ist klar - in dem Duktus, wie wir diese Themen aufgreifen werden wir gar nichts erreichen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wofür bitteschön gehören Berufsfischer eigentlich entschädigt? Dafür das die mit ihren Netzen die Riffe pflügen oder dafür das sie sich gezielt Laichdorschen bereichern?
> Versteh ich nicht warum die entschädigt werden sollen!
> Wenn ich unternehmerisch scheiter entschädigt mich auch keiner! Wenn sie sich ihre Lebensgrundlage kaputt machen weil sie den Dorsch nicht nachhaltig befischen dann haben sie eben Pech gehabt...die paar Fischer fallen in der Arbeitslosenstatistik nicht auf!





fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Nein nicht Pech gehabt sondern selbst verschuldet#q
> Es gibt aber wie überall solche und solche!



Ja und Nein! Die Ursache liegt alleine in der Politik. Man hätte vor vielen Jahren bereits die wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen umsetzen müssen und die Fischer entsprechnd finanziell unterstützen müssen. Dann wäre der Dorschbestand nicht in die Situation des Jahres 2015 gekommen.

Wir dürfen nicht den Fehler machen und den Fischern die Schuld geben. Deren Job ist es, ihren Betrieb zu erhalten. Nutzen die nicht die vorgegebenen Quoten aus, wären die finanziell vermutlich am Ende. Auch diese Menschen haben eine Verantwortung ihren Familien und Angestellten gegenüber. Hätte die Politik die Quoten den Beständen rechtzeitig angepasst und die Fischer entschädigt, wäre alles gut gewesen. Doch hier waren anscheinend nicht ausreichend finanzielle Mittel zur Verfügung oder andere Interessen von größerer Bedeutung. Jetzt ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen und der Angeltourismus ist das größte Opfer. Einschränkungen, fehlende Entschädigungen und das schlimmste ist, dass die Regelungen nicht einmal etwas für den Bestand bringen, sondern lediglich die Geldtöpfe der EU schützen.



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Derartige Themen sind in unserer Anglercomunity nur schwer einigermaßen objektiv zu diskutieren.
> Ich denke in Zukunft halte ich mich da einfach raus.
> Nur eines ist klar - in dem Duktus, wie wir diese Themen aufgreifen werden wir gar nichts erreichen



Was bedeutet für Dich objektiv? Für mich zählen alleine wissenschaftliche und politische Fakten. Die daraus resultierenden Einschränkungen, Verordnungen und Folgen/ Veränderungen sind zu diskutieren. 

Forderungen wie Schonzeiten für Angler für den Dorsch (mit der Begründung weil zum Beispiel Zander auch eine Schonzeit haben), Schongebiete (weil es die in Seen auch gibt) oder auch Fangbeschränkungenn (weil es die in Flüssen für Salomiden auch gibt) sind für mich in der Tat nicht diskutabel, da der Nutzen für den Bestand wissenschaftlich nicht nachweisbar ist. Kurze Wiederholung, da ausreichend in den letzten Monaten dargestellt: Das Baglimit ist nur eine Umverteilung der Quoten von der Freizeitfischerei zu den Berufsfischern, die westliche Ostsee ist für ganzjährige Schongebiete als Fischereimanagementinstrument grundsätzlich zu klein und die Fänge der Angler während der Laichzeit sind eher zu vernachlässigen.

Ich stimme Dir aber zu, dass man sicherlich über die Art und Weise der Diskussionen nachdenken sollte. Wir würdest Du denn in diesem Thema grundsätzlich weiter vorgehen, um etwas für die Bestände, die Fischerei und den Angeltourismus zu erreichen? Außer Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister in der GroKo zu werden... 

PS: Mein PN Austausch mit Toni ist noch nicht abgeschlossen. Ich warte noch auf eine Antwort auf meine letzte Frage |rolleyes. Aber es war schon sehr spät heute Nacht und eventuell schläft er einfach mal aus...


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet für Dich objektiv? Für mich zählen alleine wissenschaftliche und politische Fakten. Die daraus resultierenden Einschränkungen, Verordnungen und Folgen/ Veränderungen sind zu diskutieren.



Der ist gut #6 ... Wissenschaftler haben gerade im AB einen hohen Stellenwert ... auf die würde ich mich im AB argumentativ IMMER berufen.  ... sorry, soll weder ironisch noch gar zynisch wirken ...



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> PS: Mein PN Austausch mit Toni ist noch nicht abgeschlossen. Ich warte noch auf eine Antwort auf meine letzte Frage |rolleyes. Aber es war schon sehr spät heute Nacht und eventuell schläft er einfach mal aus...



Habe Dir PN geschickt #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Toni, ich hätte deutlich mehr von Dir erwartet!

Weder in den PN oder hier im Thread trägst Du zum Thema bei oder kannst gar mit Fakten etwas widerlegen, sondern ausschließlich durch Aussagen nach persönlichen Empfindungen von Dir oder von einem der einen anderen kennt und dessen Freund, der auszubildende Führungskraft ist  (das war jetzt ein Spaß )

Aber ich gebe Dir gerne eine Hilfe, da Du ja mich und meinen Hinweis auf die Wissenschaft hier öffentlich ins lächerliche ziehst.

Wir haben eine Gegendarstellung zu den Aussagen des BMUB zu dem Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt veröffentlicht sowie ein Video zum Baglimit. Bitte zeige mir an diesem Beispielen auf, wo wir Fehler in unserer Argumentation haben oder die von uns genannten wissenschaftlichen Fakten und Zahlen falsch sind. Ansonsten ist es respektlos mich zu zitieren und dann allgemein das AB zu benennen. Denke bitte einmal darüber nach- ist auch ein Hinweis auf Deine Glaubwürdigkeit!

Zu Deinen anderen Vorwürfen beziehe ich auch gerne Stellung.

1. Wir halten fest, dass Du bis jetzt - auch nicht per PN - Deinen Vorwurf der Instrumentalisierung nicht begründet hast

2. Du unterstellst mir "unglaubwürdig" zu sein, da ich vor gut einem Jahr eine negative Entwicklung im Angeltourismus auf Grund des Baglimits vorhergesagt habe und heute schreibe, dass die Talsohle durchschritten ist und der Markt in meinen Augen spürbar anziehen wird. Was ist daran unglaubwürdig? Dass sich der Angeltourismus in den letzten 12 Monaten in unserer Region bis zu 50% reduziert hat oder dass wir jetzt vorsichtig optimistisch für dieses Jahr sind? Wie sich der Markt entwickelt, können wir Dir jetzt nicht sagen, aber wir sehen erste positive Anzeichen. Wenn wir das also jetzt veröffentlichen und endlich mal wieder eine positive Meldung rausgeben können, sind wir - oder wie Du mir unterstellt hast ICH - unglaubwürdig.

Lieber Toni, was soll das werden? Kommen noch Fakten? Ansonsten sollten wir uns dieses OT sparen und wieder auf das Thema konzentrieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe Dir gerne eine Hilfe, da Du ja mich und meinen Hinweis auf die Wissenschaft hier öffentlich ins lächerliche ziehst.



Das ziehe ich nicht ins Lächerliche; ich sehe die Wissenschaft und ihre Aussagen als sehr wertvoll ... selbst als Wissenschaftler an der Uni München (was in meiner PN ja herauszulesen ist ...).
ich bezog mich darauf, wie von Thomas Wissenschaftler gehandelt werden ...
ist dir bisher entgangen was Thomas von Wissenschaft hält und wie ich dazu stehe?

Aber auch diesen meinen Satz hast du leider aus dem gesamten Kontext dieser Baglimit Diskussionen heraus nicht verstanden ...


Des Weiteren zu deinem Posting: 

Diese "Unglaubwürdigkeit", die ich nie dir persönlich zuschrieb, sondern in der inhaltlichen Diskrepanz zwischen Erst- und Letzposting, wie ich sie sah und deswegen darüber ja diskutieren wollte, kannst du so nun annehmen oder nicht, ich schrieb dir ja ausdrücklich im Thread, dass das meine Meinung ist und dass das vll. eine Anregung sein könnte, darüber nachzudenken ... kannst du machen oder  nicht, es liegt mir fern, dich von etwas zu überzeugen oder überreden.

Aus PNs sinngemäß etwas zu übernehmen oder aber auch nur ein Wortansatz meiner Darstellung an dich, gar wortverdrehend lächerlich zu machen, spaßhalber oder nicht, halte ich für ein Unding, was mir bisher noch nie vorgekommen ist.

Fakten habe ich dir genannt bezüglich meines Gedankens als eine Argumentationskette (Logik ist nicht mit Zahlen belegbar), man mag dieser folgen oder nicht, da bin ich leidenschaftslos nun. Ob du das als OT abtust oder nicht, meins in der Diskussion siehst oder nicht, liegt auch an dir.

Was ich von Dir erwartet hätte, schreibe ich öffentlich nicht, ich dachte an einen vertraulichen Austausch persönlicher Art, wie ich dir auch gestern anfänglich der Diskussion im PN-Rahmen schrieb. Muss aber auch nicht sein ...

Mach dein Ding Lars


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Langsam wird es böse von Dir!

Der Vorwurf mit der PN ist jetzt wohl der Gipfel...

Also glänzt Du jetzt nicht nur durch fehlende Fakten und nicht haltbaren Unterstellungen sondern auch durch Überempfindlichkeit.

Für mich ist das Thema jetzt auch beendet. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Langsam wird es böse von Dir!
> 
> Der Vorwurf mit der PN ist jetzt wohl der Gipfel...
> 
> ...



... zum Beispiel solche Wortverdrehungen aus meiner Argumentation in der PN an dich bringt man nicht, Spaß oder nicht ... diese dir geschriebene Vorgehensweise war wichtig und richtig in der Diskussion zur Absicherung des grundlegenden Gedankens für dein ins Spiel gebrachtes Sender und Empfänger Model:



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> oder von einem der einen anderen kennt und dessen Freund, der auszubildende Führungskraft ist  (das war jetzt ein Spaß )



Das ist ein Unding!

Zu Weiterem, was du in deinem öffentlichem Posting gesagt hast, äußere ich mich nicht öffentlich.
Vertraulichkeit einer privat angesehenen Diskussion, und dazu gehört auch die Bewertung der Argumentation des anderen, was er sagt, wie er es sagt und ob es ausreichend ist, faktisch usw. .., ist MIR wichtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Hier wird nicht weiter über eine PN diskutiert, die irgendein ein Anonymus versandt hat un welche die Leute hier nicht kennen (schon das alleine spricht für sich - im Thema hier Offtopic und dann Forum hetzen und dann auf einmal nur per PN  - zeigt die Intention).

Wie manche Leute ticken, was man von ihnen halten kann, ob sie auch mal konkret antworten oder nicht, kann man an ihren anderen Beiträgen sehen, die ich immer empfehle zu lesen (wie bei mir z. B.).

Das Thema ist hiermit beendet, da dies NICHTS mit dem Thema zur Umfrage Baglimit zu tun hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ein paar grundsätzliche Fakten zum Baglimit könnt Ihr Euch auch noch einmal in diesem Video aus dem Herbst 2017 ansehen.

https://youtu.be/Iemj-zp9IxAJetzt 

Jetzt müssen wir einfach hoffen, dass der Nachwuchs eine Chance erhält und nicht überfischt wird bzw. nicht als Beifang in der kommerziellen Fischerei (Schleppnetze) an der Quote vorbei über Bord geht.

Wenn wir uns jetzt alle gemeinsam an bestimmte Regeln halten, bleiben wir optimistisch, dass sich der Dorsch noch in diesem Jahr erholt und 2019 die Quoten und das Baglimit erhöht werden.

Die große Diskussion mit der Politik wird die Abschaffung des Baglimit sein. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass das Baglimit nicht abgeschafft wird. Doch dann stellt sich die Frage, wie hoch das Baglimit wohl sein wird. Es ist zumindest schon einmal erkennbar, dass ein Baglimit von 10 zumindest knapp 2/3 der Angler zufriedenstellen würde, auch wenn diese Umfrage nicht repräsentativ ist.

Das ist aber natürlich keine Begründung für eine Verlängerung des Baglimit, sondern kann man als ein weiteres positives Signal für den Angeltourismus sehen.

Sollten die Bestände sich wie vorhergesagt entwickeln, so müssen wir klar feststellen, dass es keine logische wissenschaftliche Begründung für eine Beibehaltung des Baglimit gibt. Dann wäre das eine rein politische Entscheidung! Unsere Erfahrung zeigt uns, dass Politik und logische Entscheidungen pro Angler wohl eher unwahrscheinlich sind. 

Ein wichtiger Baustein wird der Jahrgang 2017 sein. Da sind wir natürlich gespannt. Erste Untersuchungen zeigen auf jeden Fall positive Anzeichen, jedoch wird der Jahrgang aber anscheinend auch deutlich schwächer als der 2016'er Jahrgang ausfallen.Sollte das so eintreten, darf man den Nutzen des Baglimit und den Einfluss der Freizeitfischerei auf den Dorschbestand einmal mehr hinterfragen. 2016'er Jahrgang ohne Baglimt super, 2017'er Jahrgang maximal Durchschnitt, trotz Baglimit. 

Sind es nur Umwelteinflüsse, die die Population so extrem beeinflussen?Wenn ich mir meine Echolotbilder aus 2017 anschaue, habe ich selten zuvor solche hohe Anzahl von Fischanzeige gehabt, die überhaupt nicht zu den Fangergebnissen passten. Viele gefangene Dorsche waren zudem extrem schlank und das Verhältnis Gewicht/ Größe passte nicht wirklich immer.

Wer mir z.B. bei Facebook folgt, kann das ja auch auf dem ein oder anderen Bild erkennen.

Ein weiteres für mich wichtiges Argument für Umwelteinflüsse sind die Quallen! Wir haben in 2017 fast keine Quallen rund um Fehmarn gehabt. Mir war das im Sommer aufgefallen und so habe ich erst mit ein paar Fischern gesprochen, anschließend auch mit der Wissenschaft. Es wurde von beiden Seiten so bestätigt, jedoch gab es keine erkennbare Ursache. Gibt es da einen Zusammenhang? Ein älterer Fischer in Burgstaaken sagte zu mir "Wenn die Quallen wiederkommen, werden die Dorschfänge super werden. Das ist schon seit 50 Jahren so.". Ich bin gespannt...

Im Herbst waren auf jeden Fall wieder mehr Quallen zu sehen und die Fänge stiegen wieder an. Das hängt sicherlich alles irgendwie zusammen, aber wie genau? Die Wissenschaft ist sehr weit und weiß sicherlich vieles, tappt aber auch jetzt noch bei vielen Fragen im dunkeln. Trotzdem ist die Wissenschaft für die Fischerei wichtig, die Frage stellt sich uns nicht...

...aber ich glaube die Akzeptanz für ein Baglimit wäre anders ausgefallen, wenn man das Baglimit wirklich direkt für die Bestandserholung eingesetzt hätte und nicht zur Umverteilung. Das ist unser größter Kritikpunkt an der Politik und an der Wissenschaft und sehe ich auch als ganz schlimmen Fehler der Wissenschaft und der Politik!

Kein Angler wird sich sinnvollen Naturschutzkonzepten oder gar Regelungen für eine nachhaltige Nutzung der Ressourcen widersetzen. Versucht man hingegen uns Angler für doof zu verkaufen oder gar offensichtlich zu belügen, dann muss man auch mit (öffentlicher) Kritik aus unseren Reihen und Widerstand rechnen.  

2018 wird ein super Dorschjahr für Angler werden, hoffentlich auch für den Angeltourismus! Ich kann es auf jeden Fall kaum abwarten, im März wieder zu starten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...aber ich glaube die Akzeptanz für ein Baglimit wäre anders ausgefallen, wenn man das Baglimit wirklich direkt für die Bestandserholung eingesetzt hätte und nicht zur Umverteilung. Das ist unser größter Kritikpunkt an der Politik und an der Wissenschaft und sehe ich auch als ganz schlimmen Fehler der Wissenschaft und der Politik!
> 
> Kein Angler wird sich sinnvollen Naturschutzkonzepten oder gar Regelungen für eine nachhaltige Nutzung der Ressourcen widersetzen. Versucht man hingegen uns Angler für doof zu verkaufen oder gar offensichtlich zu belügen, dann muss man auch mit (öffentlicher) Kritik aus unseren Reihen und Widerstand rechnen.  .


Auf den Punkt gebracht in Sachen Baglimit...


----------



## raubangler (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der ist gut #6 ... Wissenschaftler haben gerade im AB einen hohen Stellenwert ... auf die würde ich mich im AB argumentativ IMMER berufen.....



Die hier involvierten Wissenschaftler haben ihren hohen Stellenwert im AB aber auch hart erarbeitet.

Davon getrennt sehen sollte man 'wissenschaftliche Fakten'.
Und um die ging es ja.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ganz ehrlich - ich kann zwar die Leute verstehen, die sagen dass 5 Dorsche am Tag für Angler reichen.... Die wohnen aber meist direkt an der Küste und können entsprechend "öfters" ans Wasser. Aber andererseits finde ich das sehr kurz gedacht....

Wie man ja inzwischen weiss, ist der Verzicht (unter Zwang) der Angler nichts weiteres als eine Quotenverschiebung! Angler werden mit Schutzzonen und Baglimit limitiert und die Berufsfischerei darf quasi ungehindert weiter machen. Jeder das verteidigt hat in meinen Augen den Schuss nicht gehört. 

Ich bin dieses Jahr das erste mal auf Fehmarn. Und natürlich habe ich und meine 3 Mitangler uns im Vorfeld Gedanken gemacht ob sich die knapp 620km Anfahrt lohnen, wenn man quasi generell limitiert wird. Wir haben es dennoch gemacht und freuen uns auf den Mai. Wir sind aber auch offen für Platte, WoBa, Dorsch, Mefo usw.

Mir geht nicht darum den Urlaub in Fisch Filet aufzuwiegen... dann wäre Bofrost und co billiger! Ich hab und hatte schon immer einen ausgeprägten Gerechtigkeitssinn und dieser ist mit solchen Maßnahmen wie Fangverbote & Baglimit arg gestört. Anders als bewirtschaftete Binnengewässer bedienen sich die Fischer hier auch nur stumpf den Ressourcen.... eben wie der normale Angler. Dass nur eine Partei limitiert wird - zeigt  den politischen Stellenwert der Angler. 

Im Grunde sind alle Weltmeere schon im roten Bereich.... die Angler zu drangsalieren und die Fischerei eben nicht, zeigt neben dem politischen Stellenwert auch gleichermaßen wieder das Versagen der Verbände und der Lobby (wobei wir ja gar keine haben).


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Morgen ist Montag!


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Zum Thema: Baglimit 10 

hat bastido es ganz gut getroffen denke ich:



bastido schrieb:


> Dabei ist dies eher eine psychologische Barriere. Wenn man schon mit einem Limit leben muss, dann könnte 10 eine Zahl sein die diese Blockade löst.



10 würde sich auf jeden Fall schon mal besser kommunizieren lassen als 5 und außerdem wäre es ja auch eine "Erhöhung". 

Trotzdem ist und bleibt ein Baglimit für Angler, ohne Nutzen für die Bestände, ein in meinen Augen völlig falscher Ansatzpunkt wenn es darum geht irgendwas für die Dorsche zu tun - doch gehts da überhaupt drum?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist und bleibt ein Baglimit für Angler, ohne Nutzen für die Bestände, ein in meinen Augen völlig falscher Ansatzpunkt wenn es darum geht irgendwas für die Dorsche zu tun -* doch gehts da überhaupt drum?*


Der Politik jedenfalls nicht, sonst hätten nicht gleichzeitig die EU-Industriefischer für rein errechneten Verzicht ca. 900 t der Angler über 2000 t Dorsch REAL mehr fangen dürfen. 
DENN DAS WAR DER DEAL!...

Neben dem persönlichen der Grund, warum ich für kein Baglimit gestimmt habe.


----------



## SFVNOR (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Jan1982 schrieb:


> Mich hat das Baglimit nicht berührt, weil ich eh nie mehr als 5 Dorsche mitnehmen würde. An den besonders guten Tagen, habe ich selektiv geangelt und 3-4 schöne mitgenommen. Der Rest durfte wieder schwimmen. Außerdem versuche ich immer möglichst viele verschiedene Fischarten zu fangen, und war nie auf Dorsch fixiert.
> 
> Für mich ist die Anfahrt nach Kiel aber auch nur 1h 15. Ich spreche somit nicht für den Touristen, der extra zum Angeln aus weiter Ferne anreist, übernachtet, etc...



@ Jan
Genau richtig formuliert obwohl ich nur Langeland Fahrer bin und die Regel des Baglimits in DK wie auch in DE gleich ist. Der Vorteil in DK ist das untermaßige Fische zum CR unbedingt zu befolgen ist.
Falls das Limit für Dorsch erreicht ist (wenn überhaupt) steige aus und ändere einfach die Fangmethode auf Platte, Mefo oder Hornhecht, eine oder Zwie tote Rute(n) auf Hornhecht oder MeFo per Pose auslegen und relaxen, die Seele baumeln lassen. 
Die Ausnahmen der Berufsfischer sehe ich aber als kritisch an. Da gibt es zuviele Schlupflöcher aber das ist wohl politisch so gewollt.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist und bleibt ein Baglimit für Angler, ohne Nutzen für die Bestände, ein in meinen Augen völlig falscher Ansatzpunkt wenn es darum geht irgendwas für die Dorsche zu tun - doch gehts da überhaupt drum?



Die reduzierte Befischung hilft Dorschbestand auf jedem Fall. Am Ende zählt nur, was insgesamt weniger gefangen wurde. Die interne Verteilung ist dem Dorsch relativ egal.
Ob das Baglimit etwas nützt hängt letztendlich nur davon ab, ob es der "Kompromiss" mit dem insgesamt geringsten Ausfang ist, oder nicht.

Ziel der Politik ist übrigens eine Bewirtschaftung aller kommerziell genützten Fischarten nach dem maximalen Dauerertrag. Das Interesse an einer Bestandserhohlung ist momentan auf jeden Fall da, nur wird die Umsetzung gegen die wirtschaftlichen Interessen abgewogen. Deshalb ist die Quotenkürzung nicht so hoch, wie gefordert, aber Quotenkürzung bleibt Quotenkürzung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die reduzierte Befischung hilft Dorschbestand auf jedem Fall. Am Ende zählt nur, was insgesamt weniger gefangen wurde. Die interne Verteilung ist dem Dorsch relativ egal.


Es wurde ja nicht weniger gefangen!

Weil die meisten Angler eh nie ans Baglimit kamen (also rein rechnerische, theoretische Größe) dafür aber EU-Industriefischerei REAL deutlich mehr fangen durfte..

Politik, Schützer und "Wissenschaft" verraten und verkaufen damit nicht nur Angler und Angeltourismus, auch Dorsche und Fischerei am Ende auch mit..

Zuerst machen sie die einen platt., dann die anderen....

Daher kein Baglimit für mich persönlich (Thema hier)..


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Die Quote ist im vergleich zu 2016 um 56% geringer und das ist weniger.
Sie dürfen durch die Umverteilung nicht mehr, sondern nur nicht so viel weniger fangen, wie gefordert wurde. (88%)
Es bleibt eine Fangreduzierung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

dennoch wurden für  die errechneten Fänge der Angler die Quote für die Berufsfischer deutlich erhöht, es lebt also durch das Baglimit kein einziger Dorsch länger


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Und die Quote ist durch das Baglimit für Angler wesentlich höher geworden als ursprünglich von der "Wissenschaft" gefordert. Und so ist das Baglimit  für Angler contraproduktiv und schädlich für Angler, Angeltourismus UND  Dorschbestand..

Die Frage war zudem, welches Dein persönliches Baglimit wäre ..:
Meines ist KEIN Baglimit aus persönlichen und anglepolitischen Gründen..


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Wenn ihr von einer Erhöhung der Berufsfischerquote sprecht, setzt das eine mögliche Absenkung auf weit unter 56% voraus.
Die Frage ist, ob man die Berufsfischerquote überhaupt um den zusätzlichen Anteil des Baglimits absenken könnte und dafür sind wir außen vor.
Daran glaube ich bei derer und unserer Interessenvertretung nicht.
Ohne das Baglimit wäre die kommerzielle Quote kaum deutlich stärker als -56% gesenkt worden und damit wäre der Ausfang insgesamt größer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Das ist nachweisbar falsch, weil die Quote um 88% gesenkt werden sollte (ursprünglicher Vorschlag) , die 56%  *plus* Baglimit für Angler dann real kamen.

Ein noch unbestätigtes Detail:
VOR Baglimit war der starke Jahrgang 2016, der MIT Baglimit der 2017 soll schwach sein.. Es lebe "Wissenschaft" und Politik...

Die Frage hier im Thread hast Du nach wie vor nicht beantwortet:
Dein persönliches Baglimit wäre


----------



## Stulle (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Schle...en/Video?bcastId=25231230&documentId=49134170

Nicht 100% genau aber interessant.

So jetzt sollte es gehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Und Dein persönliches Baglimit? Ist nämlich die Frage hier...


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich habe für 8-10 Dorsche gestimmt, Voraussetzung ist, das Baglimit wird in den nächsten Jahren komplett aufgehoben.

Die ICES-Vorschläge für den Dorsch wurden in jüngerer Zeit nie umgesetzt, sie können auch ein komplettes Fangverbot fordern. Es wird ein Kompromiss erarbeitet und dessen Ergebnis ist eine Fangreduktion unter Einbezug der Angler.
Die Durchsetung des ICES-Vorschlags gäbe es auch ohne Angler nicht, so wie in den Jahren zuvor.

Edit:


> Die Durchsetung des ICES-Vorschlags gäbe es auch ohne Angler nicht, so wie in den Jahren zuvor.



Das soll anprangern und nicht das Baglimit rechtfertigen. Hier liegt ja die Ursache für den geringen Dorschbestand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Faule Ausrede der "Wissenschaft" für Anglerbashing...

Danke, dass Du wenigstens mal die eigentliche Frage beantwortet hast.


----------



## Allangler (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

5 maßige fische muß man heutzutage erst mal fangen.
Die,die bei der ausfahrt am lautesten über das baglimit debatiert haben,hatten zum teil noch nicht mal einen dorsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Und wie beantwortest Du die Frage, um die es hier eigentlich geht?
Dein persönliches Baglimit?


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke, dass Du wenigstens mal die eigentliche Frage beantwortet hast.



Gerne.
Ich halte das Baglimit übrigens wie die meisten anderen hier auch für eine Frechheit, aber jetzt ist es halt zu spät und man muss die Fangmenge so reduzieren, dass es weh tut. Das wäre vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht so gewesen.
Noch nicht zu spät wäre es dafür, den Kutterbetreibern finanziell unter die Arme zu greifen, um das Kuttersterben zu verhindern. Da passiert aber nichts und das nehme ich der Politik wirklich übel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Noch nicht zu spät wäre es dafür, den Kutterbetreibern finanziell unter die Arme zu greifen, um das Kuttersterben zu verhindern. Da passiert aber nichts und das nehme ich der Politik wirklich übel.



DA sind wir uns nun definitiv einig, aber auch das ist hier OT...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Und auch hier bitte zum eigentlichen Thema:
Dein persönliches Baglimit ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

ich  stimme auch ab , auf no baglimit

für alle!


----------



## Allangler (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wie beantwortest Du die Frage, um die es hier eigentlich geht?
> Dein persönliches Baglimit?



Bin gegen ein Baglimit.Besser wäre das Mindestmaß zu erhöhen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Danke für Ontopic!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Allangler schrieb:


> Besser wäre das Mindestmaß zu erhöhen.



Ohne das erneut ausführlich zu erklären- bloß das nicht!


----------



## HD1 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Besser wäre ein Entnahmefenster zwischen 45 cm-70 cm.
Aber ich denke das dies auch nicht eingehalten würde.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



HD1 schrieb:


> Besser wäre ein Entnahmefenster zwischen 45 cm-70 cm.
> Aber ich denke das dies auch nicht eingehalten würde.



Nein, sinnvoll und nachhaltig wäre Catch & Decide!


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Hi, alle unnötigen Einschränkungen für Angler machen wenig Sinn, da sich die Altersstruktur des Dorschbestandes nicht spürbar verbessern wird. Das Baglimit bleibt eine überflüssige Rettungsmaßnahme für eine todgeweihte Fischereimethode des letzten Jahrtausends. Das Schleppfischen mit großen Trawlern stammt noch aus einer Zeit und Denkweise, wo es darum ging ohne Rücksicht auf Beifang und Unterwasserstrukturen (die kostbaren Riffe in der AWZ Fehmarnbelt ) möglichst schnell und effektiv große Mengen Dorsch zu fangen. Das ist weder nachhaltig noch ressorcenschonend. Langfristig kann und wird das nicht gut gehen können, weil der Ostseedorschbestand dafür zu instabil ist. Das Hauptziel von Thünen usw. sollte sein, schonende Befischungsmethoden zu entwickeln, die Beifang und Gewässergrund schonen. (Falls da nichts entwickelt wird, Angeln kommt diesen Zielen schon sehr nah.) ;-)
Natürlich kann man die Fischer dann nicht mehr mit ein paar Cent pro Kilo Dorsch abspeisen, sondern muss dementsprechend fair vergüten. Dadurch wird der Dorsch zu einem in doppelter Sicht hochwertigem Lebensmittel.


----------



## mefofänger (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, alle unnötigen Einschränkungen für Angler machen wenig Sinn, da sich die Altersstruktur des Dorschbestandes nicht spürbar verbessern wird. Das Baglimit bleibt eine überflüssige Rettungsmaßnahme für eine todgeweihte Fischereimethode des letzten Jahrtausends. Das Schleppfischen mit großen Trawlern stammt noch aus einer Zeit und Denkweise, wo es darum ging ohne Rücksicht auf Beifang und Unterwasserstrukturen (die kostbaren Riffe in der AWZ Fehmarnbelt ) möglichst schnell und effektiv große Mengen Dorsch zu fangen. Das ist weder nachhaltig noch ressorcenschonend. Langfristig kann und wird das nicht gut gehen können, weil der Ostseedorschbestand dafür zu instabil ist. Das Hauptziel von Thünen usw. sollte sein, schonende Befischungsmethoden zu entwickeln, die Beifang und Gewässergrund schonen. (Falls da nichts entwickelt wird, Angeln kommt diesen Zielen schon sehr nah.) ;-)
> Natürlich kann man die Fischer dann nicht mehr mit ein paar Cent pro Kilo Dorsch abspeisen, sondern mus dementsprechend fair vergüten. Dadurch wird der Dorsch zu einem in doppelter Sicht hochwertigem Lebensmittel.



super post:m:m:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Das wichtigste ist in meinen Augen, dass die Politik versteht, dass der Dorschbestand nicht am maximum befischt werden darf. Zudem sollten unbedingt verstärkte Kontrollen und Überwachungen für die Fischerei eingeführt werden.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, was unter der Hand und außerhalb der Quoten gefischt oder zurückgeworfen wird.

Natürlich müssen wir Angler uns auch an die Regelungen halten, die der Bestandserholung dienen sollen, auch wenn die noch so schwachsinnig erscheinen.

Ich versuche ja immer alle Entscheidungen zu verstehen. Mittlerweile sehe ich aber hinter jeder neuen Verordnung versteckte Schweinereien gegen Angler.

So auch jetzt bei der Änderung zum LFischG hier oben. Warum sind mehr Kontrollen so wichtig, wo doch fast keine Verstöße bekannt sind? Ich vermute ja, dass sie einfach hoffen mit mehr Kontrollen mehr Angler bei einem Verstoß gegen das Baglimit zu erwischen, um dann unsere Quote nicht erhöhen zu müssen- weil ja die Angler deutlich mehr als zulässig gefangen haben und das ja auch im kommenden Jahr in den Quoten berücksichtigt werden muss. Ich sehe teilweise schon schwarze Männer hinter den Bäumen, aber sicherlich auch verständlich...

Umso wichtiger, denen keine Angriffsfläche zu bieten und das Baglimit einzuhalten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Kauf mal in Schleswig- Holstein (außer vom Kutter) Ostseedorsch. Viel Glück! |rolleyes


----------



## plattfisch56 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

8-10 Dorsche am Tag bei einer Anreise von 1080km
 wäre, glaube ich in Ordnung.

 Gruss aus Garmisch


----------



## bombe220488 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist in meinen Augen, dass die Politik versteht, dass der Dorschbestand nicht am maximum befischt werden darf. Zudem sollten unbedingt verstärkte Kontrollen und Überwachungen für die Fischerei eingeführt werden.
> 
> Ich möchte nicht wissen, was unter der Hand und außerhalb der Quoten gefischt oder zurückgeworfen wird.
> 
> ...




Wie wird nochmal die Quote von Nebenerwerbsfischern überprüft?


Baglimit weg!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Wie wird nochmal die Quote von Nebenerwerbsfischern überprüft?



Na Stefan, heute eine erfolgreiche Angeltour hinter Dir und zu einem Spässchen aufgelegt?


----------



## elbetaler (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich teile die Auffassung, das Limit auf mittelfristig 8-10 Dorsche festzulegen.

 Mittelfristig, weil eine Abänderung der 3/5 - Regelung für dieses Jahr nicht mehr erreicht werden wird. Allerdings sprechen einige Argumente dafür, dass eine Erhöhung der Quote zumindest vorstellbar und auch machbar wäre, ohne das ökologische Gleichgewicht aus den Angeln zu heben.

 Das jahrelange No-Limit-Dorschangeln, wobei es lediglich um die Einhaltung des Mindestmaßes ging, das ist vorbei!
 Findet euch damit ab.

 Ein User hat das entscheidende Argument bereits hier gesagt:
 "Der Dorsch ist ein wertvolles Nahrungsmittel!"
 Bei anderen Fischarten, die als Edelfische und besonders wertvoll von jeher eigestuft wurden, kam es wohl den meisten Anglern nie in den Sinn, das in Zweifel zu ziehen.

 Wenn es auch schwerfällt, eine gewisse Limitierung müssen wir akzeptieren. Und sollte es auf 8-10 Fische angehoben werden, könnte das insgesamt positive Effekte erzeugen.
 (Tourismus.....Kutter.....sinnvolle Verwertung.....Aspekte des anglerischen Ansporns und der Freude am Hobby......das Stillen der Sehnsucht nach Erholung in der Natur.....usw.)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gilt aber nicht pauschal. Ich fahre in der Regel 3-4 Stunden pro Tour raus und hätte sicherlich zu 90% mein Baglimit erreicht. Gucke ich mir die Fänge an untermassigen Dorschen in 2016/2017 an, weiß ich was dieses Jahr droht. Viele dieser Dorsche haben jetzt gerade 38cm bis 40cm. Und dann kommt Dr. Lemcke und will uns vorschreiben, dass wir diese abknüppeln müssen. Das ist einer von denen, die von bedrohten Beständen reden und das Baglimit für sinnvoll halten. *Da frage ich mich, ob der jemals seinen Schreibtisch verlassen hat*!



Der ist sogar Angler.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Mal so eine Frage in den Raum gestellt....

 Welches Baglimt gilt eigentlich für Nebenerwerbsfischer?

 Oder welche Quote, wenn die deren Fänge direkt aus ihren Restaurants an den Man bringen oder im Hafen an den Privatmann?

 |rolleyes;+|uhoh:#c|bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Der ist sogar Angler.



Das heißt nichts . Martin Momme ist auch Angler und will für die Kontrolle des Baglimit auf mein Smartphone und nicht in den Eimer gucken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage in den Raum gestellt....
> 
> Welches Baglimt gilt eigentlich für Nebenerwerbsfischer?
> 
> Oder welche Quote, wenn die deren Fänge direkt aus ihren Restaurants an den Man bringen oder im Hafen an den Privatmann?


Da Nebenerwerbsfischer ehrliche Leute sind, werden sie weder schwarz fischen noch Steuern hinterziehen, indem sie Verkauf nicht versteuern, nehm ich an, oder?...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da Nebenerwerbsfischer ehrliche Leute sind, werden sie weder schwarz fischen noch Steuern hinterziehen, indem sie Verkauf nicht versteuern, nehm ich an, oder?...



Hmmm, Steuerhinterziehung würde ich entspannt sehen, wäre dann nur Geld weg...

Variante 1:
Sie sind keine Berufsfischer, wären also Anglerähnlich..., dürften dann doch auch nur 5 bzw.3 am Tag...|uhoh:

Variante 2:
Oder sie sind keine Angler, dann müssten die Fänge in die Quote der Berufsfischer und deren Quote reduzieren... Aber wie machen die die Meldungen für die Quote, wenn die gar nicht mit gewogen werden und die Fische gleich im Restaurant verschwinden oder am Kai verkauft werden..., wer prüft das....|kopfkrat

Variante 3:
Oder sind sie frei von jeglicher Regelung und können machen, was sie wollen und man hat sie überhaupt nicht auf der Pfanne...#c


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Soweit ich weiß, gilt für sie die normale Berufsfischerquote. Nebenerwerbsfischer sind Berufsfischer im Nebenerwerb. Wie die Quote auf einzelne Betriebe aufgeteilt wird und ob sie da gleichberechtigt sind, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gilt für sie die normale Berufsfischerquote. Nebenerwerbsfischer sind Berufsfischer im Nebenerwerb.



Wenn das so ist...

Dann bleibt noch dies..., weil sie zu 99% nicht an den allgemeinen Stellen anliefern, sondern selbst vermarkten...:




> Wie die Quote auf einzelne Betriebe aufgeteilt wird und ob sie da gleichberechtigt sind, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

so oder so einfach nur ein Grund mehr, warum ich klar gegen Baglimit für Angler bin und so abgestimmt habe (Thema hier)..


----------



## raubangler (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Gegen Baglimit.

Ein Limit würde ich erst akzeptieren, wenn es die Berufsfischer nicht mehr gibt und trotzdem die Bestände gefährdet sind.

Das ist kein Egoismus, sondern reiner Naturschutzgedanke.
Angeln ist und bleibt die naturfreundlichste Fischereimethode.


----------



## banja1 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Moin wie gesagt inSchleswig Holstein dürfen sie 100 Kilogramm Dorsch im Monat fangen aber die fahren jeden Abend raus kontrolliert wird hier in Kiel keiner nur die Angler


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



banja1 schrieb:


> Moin wie gesagt inSchleswig Holstein dürfen sie 100 Kilogramm Dorsch im Monat fangen aber die fahren jeden Abend raus kontrolliert wird hier in Kiel keiner nur die Angler


Dazu wollen sie ja extra noch mehr Kontrolleure einstellen im Land von Steuergerld, um Anglern nachzustellen, obwohl fast keiner das Limit mal erreicht..


----------



## Angelopa (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Baglimit hin oder her. Für mich ist wichtiger, dass dieser Schwachsinn aufhört, ich solle 1. maßige Fische, ab 38cm, abschlagen. Beim Angeln nach dem Erreichen des Limits z.B. auf Platte, die versehentlich gefangenen Dorsche schonend zurücksetzen und 2. während der Schonzeit trotzdem Dorsche zu angeln. So einen "Mumpitz" gibt es nach meinen Informationen nur in Deutschland. 
Ich wäre für 2 Monate (Februar und März)komplette Schonzeit des Dorsches,
10 Fische am Tag und
ein Mindestmaß von 45 cm.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Angelopa schrieb:


> Ich wäre für 2 Monate (Februar und März)komplette Schonzeit des Dorsches,
> 10 Fische am Tag und
> ein Mindestmaß von 45 cm.



Nenne mir dafür bitte eine Begründung. Ich nenne Dir auch meine Begründung für die Ablehnung der "Agenda 45-0-10"

Wir wollen die Agenda 45-0-10, von uns auch als  "Dolchstoß für den Angeltourismus" bezeichnete Agenda, verhindern und die deutschen Meeresangler für dieses Thema sensibilisieren und über die Folgen aufzuklären. Denn sicherlich liest  sich Schonzeit und eine Mindestmaßanhebung auf 45cm im ersten Schritt  ganz vernünftig. 



Es gibt jedoch ein großes "Aber", wenn man sich  intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Denn auch hier gilt eine einfache  Regelung. Jede Einschränkung sollte doch einen Nutzen für die Natur oder  den Bestand haben. Das ist hier jedoch nicht der Fall.

Erst einmal kann ich mit  offiziellen und mir schriftlich vorliegenden Aussagen zeigen, dass  Einschränkungen nicht dem Dorschbestand zugutekommen.

 Zitat MELUR vom 15.03.2017

 "Die Einbeziehung der Anglerfänge in die Quotenverordnung und letztlich  die Festlegung der konkreten Limits für 2017 basieren auf  wissenschaftlichen Erhebungen zu Entnahmen in den unterschiedlichen  Segmenten der Angelfischerei auf Dorsch (Strandangler, Angelkutter,  individuelle Bootsangler). Auf der Grundlage der für diese Anglergruppen  ermittelten Durchschnittsfangmengen wurden notwendige Reduktionen  abgeschätzt, um seitens der Angelfischerei einen angemessenen Beitrag  zur nachhaltigen Nutzung des Dorsches zu leisten und die Quotenabsenkung  für die Berufsfischerei erträglich zu halten. Diese Kalkulation basiert  auf individuellen Fangerträgen der Angler an der deutschen Ostseeküste,  und die Kutterangler spielen dabei aufgrund ihres hohen Anteils an der  anglerischen Gesamtentnahme eine tragende Rolle."

 Zitat Wissenschaft 06. Juni 2017

 "Die Beteiligung der Angler am Wiederaufbau des Dorschbestandes in der  westlichen Ostsee war und ist sinnvoll und alleine schon aus Gründen der  Verteilungsgerechtigkeit gerechtfertigt. Da die kommerzielle Fischerei  in den letzten Jahren bereits Quotenkürzungen in Höhe von -80% hinnehmen  musste, während die Freizeitfischerei nicht eingeschränkt wurde, ist es  auch unerheblich, dass die potentiellen Einsparungen durch die  Einführung des Bag limits zu einer geringeren Quotenkürzung der  Berufsfischerei (immerhin immer noch -56%) in 2017 geführt hat."

 Wir haben bereits mehrfach versucht, anhand einfacher Zahlen die Fischereipolitik der EU zu erklären:

 Der Bestand wird immer im gerade so "sicheren Bereich" gehalten. Sagen  wir mal das ist die 10. Aktuell liegt der Bestand bei 20. Die Angler  haben eine Quote pro Jahr von 4 und die Berufsfischer von 6. Jetzt gibt  es eine Schonzeit für Angler und ein höheres Mindestmaß. Also haben die  Anler eine Quote von 3. Der Bestand muss weiterhin bei 10 gehalten  werden. Was passiert also bei der politischen Quotenverteilung? Richtig-  20-10-3=7. Die Fischer erhalten eine Quote von 7 anstatt von 6. Was hat  es dem Bestand genutzt? Nichts. 

 Zudem hat die höhere Quote  der Fischerei einen höheren Beifang zur Folge, da der Fischereidruck  erhöht wird. Angeln ist nachweislich deutlich selektiver. So  funktioniert das in der EU, willkomen in der Realität. Aus diesem Grund  bringen Einschränkungen für Angler nichts für den Dorschbestand. Genauso  und nicht anders ist das bei der Enführung des Baglimits passiert  (siehe Aussagen der Wissenschaft und des MELUR oben)  und so wird es  auch bei neuen Einschränkungen wie zum Beispiel der Agenda 45-0-10  weitergehen.

 Gerne möchte ich Euch noch eine Einschätzung der  Wissenschaft mit auf den Weg geben, die aufzeigt, in welche Richtung wir  uns mit der Agenda 45-0-10 begeben.

 Zitat: "Der Vorstoß der Verbände ist für die Zeit, nachdem Angelbeschränkungen durch die EU entfallen, durchaus sinnvoll."

 Diese Ausage bedeutet, dass wenn die EU das umstrittene Baglimit  abschafft (2019?), die Agenda für die deutschen Angler gerne angenommen  wird. 

 Die Einschränkungen für uns Angler in Zahlen - Grundlage  hierfür sind die uns vorliegenden durchschnittlichen Anglerfänge in den  Jahren 2013 bis 2015 - stellen sich nach unseren Berechnungen wie folgt  dar:

 Durch das Baglimt haben wir Angler in diesem Jahr eine  Fangreduzierung von ca. 900 (errechneten) Tonnen. Bei der Agenda 45-0-10  haben wir eine Fangreduzierung von ca. 1400 Tonnen bei gleichen  Voraussetzungen.

 Baglimit 10 Stück pro Tag = ca. 300 Tonnen weniger, Schonzeit 8 Wochen ca. 440 Tonnen weniger, Mindestmaß ca. 655 Tonnen! 

 Das freut die Politik und die Wissenschaft sicherlich und natürlich  auch die dänischen und polnischen Schleppnetzfischer, die bei der  Quotenverteilung das größte Stück abbekommen.

 Aus diesem Grund  ist für uns die Forderung absolut inakzeptabel. Wir schränken uns mit  der Agenda freiwillig um gut 55% ein und zerstören den Angeltourismus  und das ohne messbare positive Effekte für den Dorsch in der westlichen  Ostsee.


Quelle: Anglerdemo, 05.Juli 2017 (Ich erlaube mir Teile des Beitrages hier zu nutzen ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

#6#6#6


----------



## Macker (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Das Problem bei einen Bag Limit besteht darin das Träume Zerstört werden.
Wenn man mit Anglergruppen spricht die einen weiten weg zum wasser haben hört man doch nicht wegen 5 Dorschen.
Fragt man dann nach wann habt ihr 5 Leute denn das letztemal 25 Dorsche zusammen gehabt?
Oh das ganz lange her aber es könnte ja der Tag der Tage kommen und dann dürfen wir nicht.
Also keine Träume und schon war es das mit Hochseeangeln.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

so ist es - der zerstörte Traum..

Gut erkannt..


----------



## MS aus G (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich/wir müssen ja nun leider, erstmal, hoffentlich nicht mehr lange, mit dem Baglimit leben!!!

Ich konnte die Frage allerdings nicht beantworten, da für mich das Dorschangeln in der Ostsee auch mit Baglimit immer noch sehr, sehr viel Spaß macht!!!  

Letztes Jahr sogar noch öfter als in den Jahren ohne Baglimit!!!

Dieses Jahr wird es sogar noch mehr, da ich wieder an der "Mommark-Tour" teilnehmen kann!!!

Allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen, das der deutsche Angeltourismus von mir leider nicht sehr viel hat. Außer 6 Kuttertouren hab ich da noch nicht viel zu bieten, wobei auch für dieses Jahr wieder was in Planung ist!!!

Die 2 Wochen Langeland im Jahr lasse ich mir aber auch durch ein Baglimit nicht nehmen!!! Wobei wir auch dort in den Jahren 2015+2016 ohne Baglimit die Dorsche nicht "gefunden" haben!!! Dieses Jahr allerdings, mit Baglimit, waren die Dorsche in Größen von 15-85cm, zahlreich vertreten!!!

Wo sich die Dorsche in den 2 Jahren "rumgetrieben" haben würde mich auch mal interessieren??? Lag es am Salz, am Futter, am Sauerstoff,...!!! Den Plattfischen, auf die ich dann umgestiegen bin, hat die Ostsee nichts ausgemacht, denn die waren nach wie vor zahlreich vertreten!!!

Es ist aber auch schwer nachvollziehbar, das vom einen auf das andere Jahr, quasi *alle Dorschgrößen wieder vertreten sind!!! 

Das kann doch nur irgendein Umwelteinfluss gewesen sein, zu warme Jahreszeiten, weniger Strömungen, oder was weis der Teufel/Thünen???

Gruß Mario*


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch schwer nachvollziehbar, das vom einen auf das andere Jahr, quasi *alle Dorschgrößen wieder vertreten sind!!!
> 
> Das kann doch nur irgendein Umwelteinfluss gewesen sein, zu warme Jahreszeiten, weniger Strömungen, oder was weis der Teufel/Thünen???
> *


*
Wer trotz massiver Änderung bei Klima, Strömung, Salz etc. immer wieder die gleichen Plätze beprobt (dürfte Standard sein, um immer mit gleicher Datenngrundlage zu arbeiten); hat natürlich ein Problem, wenn Fische evtl. woanders sind als bisher gewohnt über Jahrzehnte. Bei diesen Probebefischungen die da Grundlage sind und der Art der Erhebung/Berechnung sind mit Sicherheit Riesentoleranzen (50, 70, oder 100%?) drin, die genauso sicher nicht publiziert werden.

Und nein, ich sehe nicht, dass das Baglimit wegkommt.

Obwohl es ein klares Instrument zum reinen Anglerbashing ist seitens Politik, Behörden und "Wissenschaft" und so faktisch dem Bestand nichts bringt, aber massiv wirtschaftlich schadet,wird es bestenfalls erhöht werden.

Schützer, Politik und "Wissenschaft" haben noch NIE ein einmal ausgesprochenes Verbot/Regulierung zurückgenommen!!
Die geben so ein Instrument nicht mehr aus der Hand, mildern bestenfalls ab.. 

Dass jetzt momentan auf Grund dessen, dass viele Länder für den deutschen Urlauber auf Grund Situation nicht mehr so interessant sind (Nordafrika, Türkei etc.) bringt natürlich den Tourismus an der Ostsee allgemein nach vorne, so dass das momentan nicht auffällt, wenn Angeltourismus weniger wird.. Eine Änderung der Situation in Sonnenländern und/oder 1, 2  verregnete Sommer an der Küste (Anglern macht das ja nix) werden schnell wieder Angler als Gäste (auch gerade Auslastung Nebensaison) wichtiger erscheinen lassen. 

Bis dahin hat man deutsche Meersangler aber nach Polen, Dänemark, Schweden und zunehmend auch Niederlande und Belgien vertrieben..



Beim letzten Absatz musst ich teuflisch grinsen..*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Thünen beprobt schon intensiv, aber es gibt trotzdem sehr große Unsicherheiten bei der Vorhersage. Wie hoch diese sein kann, hat man uns nicht beantwortet.

 [FONT=&quot]Thünen hat eine hohe Beprobungsdichte (verschiedene Methoden, hunderte von Stationen von drei verschiedenen Schiffen zu zwei verschiedenen Jahreszeiten, auch im Flachwasser). Was wäre denn wenn die Dorsche weit nach Osten abgewandert wären? Auch damit haben wir uns beschäftigt. Die Dorsche, die aus der westlichen Ostsee "herausgeschwemmt" worden wären, also z.B. mit dem Salzwassereinstrom nach Osten transportiert wurden, würden dann zu diesem (Ostdorsch-) Bestand rekrutieren, wären für den Westdorsch also vermutlich verloren.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Wir sehen also - und ja, ich nehme in diesem Fall die Wissenschaft in Schutz!- es ist ein komplexes Thema und viele Fragen kann die Wissenschaft auch im Jahre 2018 noch nicht beantworten.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Zumindest ist sich Wissenschaft und Politik einig, dass der Angler beschränkt werden muss...
[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> es ist ein komplexes Thema und viele Fragen kann die Wissenschaft auch im Jahre 2018 noch nicht beantworten.


NICHTS anderes, als was ich seit Jahren sage/schreibe - aber diese "Wissenschaft" tut so, als wären es Fakten und verkaufen es der Politik als gesicherte Erkenntnisse..

Und am Ende steht eben Anglerbashing seitens Politik und Behörden dank "Wissenschaft" wie mit Baglimit und Angelverboten AWZ..

Und man schaue nur, wer solche Institute und Studien finanziert:
Da sind dann Studien und Ergebnisse eben geliefert, wie bestellt und bezahlt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Thünen "verkauft" das als "bestmögliche Erkenntnisse und bestmögliche verfügbare Zahlen"....

Das ist ein wenig so, als wenn der Arzt nach der Diagnose den zukünftigen Verlauf der Erkrankung mit "eigentlich" beginnt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Thünen "verkauft" das als "bestmögliche Erkenntnisse und bestmögliche verfügbare Zahlen"....
> 
> Das ist ein wenig so, als wenn der Arzt nach der Diagnose den zukünftigen Verlauf der Erkrankung mit "eigentlich" beginnt...




eben.....
null vertrauenswürdig, für Angler 2-mal nicht an Hand der Ergebnisse:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und am Ende steht eben Anglerbashing seitens Politik und Behörden dank "Wissenschaft" wie mit Baglimit und Angelverboten AWZ..



In meinen Augen ist es so, dass wer als Angler mit Thünen kooperiert und Daten liefert, die Nägel in den Sarg schlägt, den Politik und Behörden gegen Meeresangeln in der Ostsee schon gezimmert haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich bin mit vielen Arbeiten, Ergebnissen und Zahlen von Thünen natürlich auch nicht einverstanden, insbesondere wenn als Ergebnis (unberechtigte) Einschränkungen für uns Angler am Ende herauskommen.

Doch ich sehe die Politik für uns als deutlich gefährlicher als die Wissenschaft an- und denke, dass wir die wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten von Thünen eines Tages noch einmal für unsere Zwecke nutzen können und werden. So liefert Thünen als einziges Zahlen zur Wertschöpfung des Angeltourismus. Steigt diese Bedeutung an, erhöht das unsere Chancen, unser Hobby zu erhalten.

Die Küstenfischerei hat vermutlich wenig bis keine mittelfristige Perspektive- wollen die also dort ihren Job bewahren, muss es zumindest noch Angler geben. Ansonsten benötigt auch die Politik kein Institut für Ostseefischerei


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Doch ich sehe die Politik für uns als deutlich gefährlicher als die Wissenschaft an


Logo, Politik/Behörden sind die Täter!

Und "Wissenschaft" wie Thünen die von denen bezahlten Lakaien!

Welche die geforderten Ergebnisse liefern und sich ansonsten an ihren Maulkorb halte.

So dass man seeeehr gut zwischen den Zeilen lesen können muss, um da auch nur einen Zipfel der Verschleierung zum Nachteil der Angler/Anglerbashing zu lüften/lupfen..

Bis da was Positives kommt, ist der deutsche Angeltourist mit deutschem Geld schon lange zufrieden in Polen, Dänemark, Schweden, Niederlande, Belgien etc. zum Meeresangeln unterwegs..

Und da hat Thünen durch seine Arbeit und der Art der Darstellung maßgeblichen Anteil daran..


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Logo, Politik/Behörden sind die Täter!
> 
> Und "Wissenschaft" wie Thünen die von denen bezahlten Lakaien!
> 
> ...



Das Ausland lacht über uns. Wir sind im Kontakt mit einigen Dänen, da  wir uns dort Unterstützung erhoffen, u.a. bei der Klage. Die erste  Reaktion der Kollegen war (Zitat) "ob wir noch ganz dicht sind, dass wir  keine deutschen Experten finden, die in der Sache gegen das BfN  antreten wollen."

Jemand von einer großen dänischen Universität in Dänemark sagte letzte  Woche zu mir "Würde unsere Regierung das hier machen, würde das Land  brennen".

Hier wird abgenickt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

ich schreib dazu jetzt nix weiter, sonst komm ich in einen Bereich, der nicht mehr von Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt wäre..

Recht haben die Dänen aber leider, das kann ich konstatieren...


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

moin

halte die begründungen 
wegen mindest mass für völlig an den haaren herbeigezogen.
wenn es ein höheres mindest mass gibt ,
haben auch mehr fische chancen zurück in den kreislauf zu wandern, 
von dem bescheuerten abknüppelverbot in SH mal abgesehen.
(auch die idee mit der schonzeit finde ich gut,undzwar für alle!)

und ich finde es gut,
 das es institute wie thünen gibt, 
die  sich auf profssioneller ebene mit dem kreislauf/bedingungen
auseinander setzen.

die "hobby biologen" hier mögen das ruhig anders sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

wenn das von Anglerfeinden in Regierung und Behörden bezahlte hochrechnen und schätzen auf absolut unbefriedigender Datenbasis fürs Anglerbashing von Regierung, Behörden und Schützern professionell ist, ja, dann macht Thünen einen guten Job..


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

ja klar ....
alles was angler mit einbezieht , muss falsch sein,
nicht fundiert, gelogen  etc...

am besten alles ohne jegliche regelmentierung...tolle wurst!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



hans albers schrieb:


> ja klar ....
> alles was angler mit einbezieht , muss falsch sein,
> nicht fundiert, gelogen  etc...
> 
> am besten alles ohne jegliche regelmentierung...tolle wurst!



Das fordert niemand! Jedoch fordern wir sinnvolle Maßnahmen, die langfristig der Küstenfischerei und dem Angeltourismus - also somit dem Dorschbestand - eine Chance geben. Das sollte das Ziel der Politik sowie die Aufgabe für die Wissenschaft sein!

Eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes würde übrigens nicht zwingend dafür sorgen, dass mehr Fische dem "Kreislauf" - nennen wir es Bestand - zugutekommen!

Wir Angler hätten definitiv weniger Fänge, da ca. 1/3 der Dorschfänge in den Bereich 38cm bis 45cm fällt. Wir würden zudem durch ein erhöhtes Mindestmaß mehr reproduktionsfähige Dorsche entnehmen und somit mittelfristig den Nachwuchs schwächen, also demnach die Laichbiomasse reduzieren.

Für den Bestand wäre es sinnvoll, das Mindestmaß zu reduzieren und gleichzeitig ein Höchstmaß festzulegen.

Eine Anhebung des Mindestmaßes in der kommerziellen Fischerei hätte zur Folge, dass weniger Dorsche aus der Quote als Lebensmittel (höherer Ertrag) vermarktet werden können. Dieses hätte zur Folge, dass mehr Dorsche nicht dem Verzehr, sondern dem Fischmehl (ein Lebensmittel also vernichtet wird) zugeführt werden müssen und würde gleichzeitig das Risiko aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen gegen das Rückwurfverbot zu verstoßen deutlich erhöhen.

Ist es das was Du willst?


----------



## Stulle (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das fordert niemand! Jedoch fordern wir sinnvolle Maßnahmen, die langfristig der Küstenfischerei und dem Angeltourismus - also somit dem Dorschbestand - eine Chance geben. Das sollte das Ziel der Politik sowie die Aufgabe für die Wissenschaft sein!
> 
> Eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes würde übrigens nicht zwingend dafür sorgen, dass mehr Fische dem "Kreislauf" - nennen wir es Bestand - zugutekommen!
> 
> ...


Das sehe ich genau so. Aber von intelligenten Lösungen entfernen wir uns ja immer mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Danke Lars.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> Biologen sollen sich mit Biologie beschäftigen und Grundlagen liefern. Habe ich auch nix dagegen aber von Wirtschaft und daraus resultierenden Folgeabschätzungen haben die offensichtlich keine Ahnung. Das hat wie oben geschrieben, nix mit Anglern, Fischen und Fischern zu tun. Die Institute liefern Zahlen, wie schon seit Jahrzehnten, wieviel Fisch aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht gefangen werden darf. Alles andere sind politische Entscheidungen und liegen in ganz anderen Feldern. Hier war einen die Einschätzung der Institute über Jahrzehnte völlig egal. Die Wissenschaft lässt sich hier von der Politik missbrauchen, fühlt man sich doch aufgewertet.



Missbrauchen halte ich für den falschen Ausdruck. Nennen wir es doch einfach "[FONT=&quot] Studien scheinen den Zielen der Auftraggeber zu folgen". Die Hintergründe für die Einbeziehung der Freizeitfischerei sind doch eigentlich das Geheimnis. Das kommt doch nicht von der Wissenschaft, zumindest glaube ich das nicht. Auch wenn es in der Öffentlichkeit so dargestellt wird. Das kommt von der Politik, die die Freizeitfischerei als Wettbewerb zu den Fängen der kommerziellen Fischerei gesehen hat. Warum? Um Ausgleichsgelder zu sparen? Um der Lobby der Fischerei zu entsprechen? Die Politik hat der Wissenschaft den Auftrag gegeben und die Wissenschaft hat die Zahlen geliefert. Im Ergebnis stellen wir aber fest, dass auch die zuständige und verantwortliche Politik keine Ahnung von Wirtschaft hat oder die Folgen bewusst ignoriert. Und so komme ich wieder zu meinem Verdacht mit der "Lobby"...[/FONT]



bastido schrieb:


> Ein ureigenes Thema wäre ja mal die Untersuchung und Einordnung von  habitatsschädlichen Fangmethoden der Industriefischerei aber dafür gibt  es wohl keine Gelder und die Politiker können weiter behaupten, ein  Schleppnetz richtet auf dem Meeresgrund nicht mehr Schaden an als ein  Pflug auf dem Feld.



Da man ja gerade erst - ich glaube es war in 2017 - eine Planstelle bei Thünen für eine Studie "Auswirkungen der Freizeitfischerei auf die Natur" (oder so ähnlich) geschaffen hat, ist dafür vermutlich kein Geld mehr vorhanden. Wer hat diese Studie angeordnet?Dann könnte der Satz  "[FONT=&quot]Studien scheinen den Zielen der Auftraggeber zu folgen" [/FONT]wieder an Bedeutung gewinnen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Das schlimmste ist, dass es Angler gibt, die das alles glauben und toll finden!

Man glaubt halt häufig der Wissenschaft, Lobby und Politik eher als manch Hobby- Biologen...

Und wenn man unsicher ist, fragt man Google!


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

ich mach jetzt ma den thomas...




> und ich finde es gut,
> das es institute wie thünen gibt,
> die  sich auf profssioneller ebene mit dem kreislauf/bedingungen
> auseinander setzen.
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Dann bist Du also mit mir einer Meinung? 90% meiner Aussagen zum Dorsch stammen aus Kontakten z.B. mit Thünen, ICES und Geomar...die restlichen 10% würde ich dann zum Beispiel dem Deutschen Fischereiverband oder der Politik zuordnen.


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

im übrigen muss es für berufsfischer
eine andere lösung geben, die fischen ja auch nicht selektiv, 
sondern mit grossen netzen, wo aufgrund der maschen weite trotzdem
viele lütten verenden, bzw. dann über bord gehen mit
dem "rest matsch".
(änderung der quote , anrechnung auf gesamtfang, schonzeit, schutzzonen etc..)

dennoch bleibe ich bei meiner meinung des mindestmaßes
und aufhebung des abknüppelverbots in SH.


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



> die restlichen 10% würde ich dann zum Beispiel dem Deutschen Fischereiverband oder der Politik zuordnen.




also da kann man gerne von lobby- bzw.
voreingenommenheit sprechen....


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

yap..
 wer nicht lesen kann , einfach mal die augen aufmachen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



hans albers schrieb:


> dennoch bleibe ich bei meiner meinung des mindestmaßes



Auch wenn Sie sich negativ auf den Bestand auswirkt, Respekt! #d


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



> Thomas liefert auch gerne mal ne Begründung mit Argumenten




haha .. der war gut..

mit tausenden wiederholungen wird es nicht richtiger !!


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



> Einerseits wird immer argumentiert, dass Angler nur einen geringen  Einfluss auf den Dorschbestand haben, andererseits argumentiert man,  dass ein höheres Mindestmaß für Angler den Nachwuchs schwächen würde,  was denn nun#c.
> Zieht der Angler der bisher fünf 38er Dorsche gefangen hat, plötzlich  fünf 60er Dorsche raus, nur weil sich das Mindestmaß erhöht hat?




danke


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



> Auch wenn Sie sich negativ auf den Bestand auswirkt, Respekt! #d



du schreibst doch neulich selber,
das dir beim anlanden ständig fische aus der hand rutschen.. oder ??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



zander67 schrieb:


> Schlimm wenn Angler Dorsche unter 45 cm als "Fang" bezeichnen. Wenn dann noch 1/3 der "Fänge" zwischen 38 - 45 cm fallen sollte man das Angeln sein lassen.



Das ist eine persönliche Meinung, liegt jedoch im rechtlichen Rahmen. Im übrigen findet genau die Größe den Weg in viele Küchen, in denen Dorsch als Kochfisch genutzt wird .

Im Bereich Brandungsangeln/ Spinnfischen an der Küste liegen die Fänge dieser Größen sicherlich deutlich über 1/3. Wollen wir diese Angelmethoden ausrotten, weil diese Angler 38'er Dorsche entnehmen? Bist Du Brandungsangler?



zander67 schrieb:


> Man, schaut euch doch mal an wie groß ein Dorsch werden kann, 38 cm ist nichts, dass will erst mal ein Dorsch werden.
> Das die Fischer solche Fische mitnehmen müssen ist logisch, halb/-tote Fische zurücksetzen bringt nichts.



Wir Angler in S-H müssen diese Fische auch entnehmen. Ich erkläre Euch gerne noch einmal das Spiel mit den Quoten und den nicht von Anglern entnommenen Dorschen. 

Der  Bestand wird immer im gerade so "sicheren Bereich" gehalten. Sagen wir  mal das ist die 10. Aktuell liegt der Bestand bei 20. Die Angler haben  eine Quote pro Jahr von 4 und die Berufsfischer von 6. Jetzt gibt es  eine Schonzeit für Angler und ein höheres Mindestmaß. Also haben die  Anler eine Quote von 3. Der Bestand muss weiterhin bei 10 gehalten  werden. Was passiert also bei der politischen Quotenverteilung? Richtig-  20-10-3=7. Die Fischer erhalten eine Quote von 7 anstatt von 6. Was hat  es dem Bestand genutzt? Nichts. 

 Zudem hat die höhere Quote  der Fischerei einen höheren Beifang zur Folge, da der Fischereidruck  erhöht wird. Angeln ist nachweislich deutlich selektiver. So  funktioniert das in der EU, willkomen in der Realität. Aus diesem Grund  bringt auch ein erhöhtes Mindestmaß für Angler nichts für den Dorschbestand.



zander67 schrieb:


> Einerseits wird immer argumentiert, dass Angler nur einen geringen  Einfluss auf den Dorschbestand haben, andererseits argumentiert man,  dass ein höheres Mindestmaß für Angler den Nachwuchs schwächen würde,  was denn nun#c.
> Zieht der Angler der bisher fünf 38er Dorsche gefangen hat, plötzlich  fünf 60er Dorsche raus, nur weil sich das Mindestmaß erhöht hat?



Deine Argumentation lässt ableiten, dass man das Angeln auf Dorsch verbieten sollte. Das würde demnach am meisten für den Dorschbestand bringen.

Angler alleine haben nur einen geringen Einfluss auf den Dorschbestand! Das ist Fakt! Die restlichen Zusammenhänge habe ich oben erklärt...




hans albers schrieb:


> du schreibst doch neulich selber,
> das dir beim anlanden ständig fische aus der hand rutschen.. oder ??



Ja, was bin ich ungeschickt...Ich angel aus Spaß und nehme gerne ein paar Dorsche für mich und meine Familie mit, da wir Fisch lieben, insbesondere Dorsch. Da ich ungeschickt beim Anlanden bin, muss ich keine Fische einfrieren. Durch mein eigenes Boot und die Nähe zur Küste komme ich häufig zum Angeln raus und entkräfte damit zugleich den Vorwurf, wir von der Küste würden alle mehr entnehmen über das Jahr verteilt, als die Touristen...

Ich plädiere für Catch & Decide, das ist kein Plädoyer für eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes, sondern eine Forderung zum nachhaltigen Umgang mit der Ressource Fisch!


----------



## UMueller (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> Begründete und nachhaltige Quoten und deren flächendeckende Kontrolle für diejenigen welche im Zweifelsfall die Ostsee innerhalb eines Jahres leerfischen könnten, wenn man sie ließe, und kritische Überprüfung von Fangmethoden. Es würde nie wieder ein Bestandsproblem geben, Änderung von grundsätzlichen Lebensbedingungen mal außen vor.


Auf den Punkt gebracht #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, dass größere Dorsche deutlich mehr Nachwuchs produzieren und somit in Gewässern verbleiben sollten, um die Bestände zu sichern?

Übrigens haben beim Brandungsangeln auf Naturköder gefangene Dorsche schlechte Chancen zu überleben, wenn man diese zurücksetzt. Ähnlich wie bei Schleppnetzen. Deshalb meine Frage, ob also eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes das Brandungsangeln ausrotten soll? Da die Chance dort auf Dorsche > 45cm eher als gering einzustufen ist, wäre das eigentlich nur noch als bestandsvernichtend einzuordnen...

Wollen wir Angler das wirklich? Ich nicht!

Übrigens wird es niemanden interessieren, ob wir Dorsche ab 38cm (sind keine Babydorsche) oder 45cm entnehmen und somit darunter zurücksetzen. Also wird es unserem Ansehen in der Öffentlichkeit vermutlich nicht helfen. Eher im Gegenteil, denn wenn Küchendorsche von 44cm tot am Strand angespült werden, finden Spaziergänger das vermutlich nicht so schön.

Alles eine Sache aus der Sicht von verschiedenen Personenkreisen halt und werden es niemals allen recht machen können...


----------



## raubangler (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> ...
> Wer die größte Wertschöpfung bei der Nutzung, generiert ist wohl unstreitig.
> ...



Lt. der deutschen Bundesregierung generieren die Berufsfischer wohl eine größere Wertschöpfung als die Angler.

Die Wertschöpfung beginnt bei den Berufsfischern erst so richtig mit der Anlandung der Fische und der Tourismus würde ohne Berufsfischer "erheblich leiden".

Siehe Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage der SED.

Wie die darauf kommen (speziell bzgl. Tourismus) kann man aber nur erraten.
Verweise auf echte Untersuchungen sind nicht zu finden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



zander67 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion gibt es schon lange, auch für andere Fische.
> Ich würde auch keinen Dorsch von > 1m mitnehmen, ich würde aber auch keine 5 Dorsche von 38 cm mitnehmen.
> Etwas Selbstbeschränkung kann ja nicht schaden, wenn Du verstehst was ich meine.



Dorsche >1m sind von der Laichqualität auch nicht mehr so wertvoll, eher Dorsche zwischen 50cm und 80cm.... Das sind die Fische, die eine wertvolle Laichbiomasse und somit eine gute Entwicklung ausmachen.

Aus diesem Grund plädiere ich für Catch & Decide!. Selbstbeschränkung musst Du mir nicht erklären . Das wäre ein Grund, warum ich am ehesten mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt kommen würde.

Übrigens solltet Ihr den Superhaken für eine hohe Überlebenschance der Wissenschaft vorstellen- diese Art von Haken ist in keiner (mir bekannten/ vorliegenden) Untersuchung zu den Überlebenschancen von zurückgesetzten Dorschen aufzufinden...In allen Untersuchungen geht es immer nur um Naturköderangeln- oder die sind berücksichtigt und verändern die Quote (minimal) positiv. Dann können wir daraus ja zur sinnlosen Erhöhung des Mindestmasses eine neue Einschränkung für Angler entwicklen


----------



## raubangler (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



bastido schrieb:


> ...Wie schon oft geschrieben, versuche mal Ostseedorsch an der Küste zu kaufen.
> ...



http://www.fischvomkutter.de/

Heute wäre es in Wendtorf möglich gewesen....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass es Ostseedorsch hier an der Küste nur noch direkt vom Kutter gibt . Übrigens haben die meisten dort genannten Anbieter den Hinweis "Zur Zeit kein Fischverkauf"....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



zander67 schrieb:


> Lese mal unter Haken (circle hook) etwas weiter unten.
> http://www.angelfreunde-rostock.de/brandungmontagen.htm
> Es gibt auch hier im Forum welche, die solche Haken in der Brandung benutzen mit der selben Erfahrung.
> Habe selber schon gesehen, dass die Haken in der Regel weit vorne sitzen.
> Eigene Erfahrungen habe ich damit nicht, kann damit nichts zur Größe usw. sagen.



Du willst mir diesen Link aber jetzt nicht als wissenschaftliche Untersuchung und Nachweis für eine hohe Überlebensrate für zurückgesetzte Dorsche beim Brandungsangeln verkaufen, oder? Soll ich den Link mal an Thünen schicken und schreiben "Eure Untersuchungen sind falsch. Guckt mal hier http://www.angelfreunde-rostock.de/brandungmontagen.htm"?


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

...Wir werden noch zu Nerds...


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Kreishaken funktionieren beim Naturköderangeln in Süß- und Salzwasser sehr gut. Ich denke, dass sie einfach so populärer werden und es dazu kein extra Ver- oder Gebot braucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Wir sind in Deutschland, Bürokrateutonien:
Ge/Verbot tut not!

Der deutsche Angler muss an die Kandare genommen werden aus Sicht von Politik, Behörden, Schützern und "Wissenschaft"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir sind in Deutschland, Bürokrateutonien:
> Ge/Verbot tut not!
> 
> Der deutsche Angler muss an die Kandare genommen werden aus Sicht von Politik, Behörden, Schützern und "Wissenschaft"



Hast Du nicht die Angler in Deiner Aufzählung vergessen? 



bastido schrieb:


> Gig es hier nicht um Baglimit und Angler die nicht mehr an die Küste fahren? Ob Kreishaken daran etwas ändern?|kopfkrat



Kreishaken ist schon ein wenig OT, aber wenn wir über Erhöhung von Mindestmaß oder Einführung einer Schonzeit für Dorschangler diskutieren, hilft es uns in der Sache. Wenn wir mit jeder Wiederholung der wissenschaftlichen Fakten diese - SORRY - schwachsinnigen Forderungen widerlegen können, hilft es der Sache. Wenn wir mit jeder Wiederholung der Fakten einen Angler für unseren Kampf gegen schwachsinnige und zugleich wissenschaftlich nicht haltbare Einschränkungen und Verbote "abholen" können, lohnt sich jeder Buchstabe!

Je häufiger wir unsere Forderung nach "Catch & Decide" wiederholen, desto größer ist die Chance, dass wir neue Unterstützer hierfür gewinnen.

Basti, wir müssen das Positive in den Vordergrund stellen! #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Wir müssen einfach die Angler überzeugen, dass wir nur gemeinsam gegen Verbote und Einschränkungen eine Chance haben. Forderungen nach neuen Einschränkungen/ Verboten können wir Angler uns sparen- das macht unsere Gegenseite schon.


----------



## elbetaler (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Im übrigen möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass das Mindestmaß für den entnommenen.......und somit angeeigneten Dorsch, im Geltungsbereich der Angelberechtigung Mecklenburg/Vorpommern, für das Jahr 2018, auf 35 Zentimeter festgelegt wurde.

 Welche (....einfach zu verstehende) wissenschaftliche Begründung mag es wohl zu dieser Regelung geben?

 Mein gesunder Menschenverstand jedenfalls sagt mir, dass ich niemals einen 35iger Dorsch, gefangen mit der Angel und problemlos vom Haken zu lösen, abschlagen werde!

 ...wenn ich mit solchen Dorschen zuhause ankomme, setzt meine bessere Hälfte vor die Tür!
 Da bleibe ich lieber Schneider, als solche Babys zu killen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

In MeckPomm musste die auch (noch ) nicht knüppeln wie im
n S-H..


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

"Abschließend vielleicht noch die Anmerkung, dass Formulierungen wie „Baby‘s killen“ selten den Kern des Problems erfassen und eher in die Kategorie persönlich moralische Vorstellung fallen."

Ich halte solche Formulierungen sogar für sehr schädlich und bedenklich.
die Vermenschlichung junger Tiere haben sich Tierrechtsfanatiker auf die Fahne geschrieben und sollte in unserem Sprachgebrauch eigentlich nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

so isses - aber auch zu viele gerade in der organisierten Sport- und Anglefischerei und nicht wenige Angler haben ja inzwischen anglerbashende  Schützerfilosofie wie Schützersprech schon übernommen.


----------



## BerndH (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Hallo zusammen,

bin hier schon lange aus Leser unterwegs, und habe mich nun dazu entschlossen, mich hier anzumelden.

Ich habe für kein Bag-Limit gestimmt, aus folgendem Grund:

Was bei vielen vergessen wird, ist die Tatsache, das der Dorsch ein Raubfisch ist. Wenn sich einige von Euch noch daran erinnern können hatten wir 2008/2009 sehr schlechte Fänge, von maßigen Dorschen. Kleine gab es massenhaft. In den folgenden Jahren wurden die Fänge von maßigen Fischen immer besser. In dieser Zeit wurde auch von Seiten der Wissenschaft von einem gesicherten Bestand gesprochen.

Ab dem Jahr 2014, und besonders im Jahr 2015 war der Anteil an untermaßigen Fischen sehr gering.
2016 ist dann alles zusammen gebrochen. Dies mag vielleicht mit dem Chemieunfall in Dänemark teilweise zusammen hängen. Ich für meinen Teil habe daraus aber folgende Schlüsse gezogen.

Der Dorsch hat eine sehr hohe Reproduktionsrate, das heißt wenige Elterntiere können einen Sehr hohen Bestand an Jungfischen erzeugen. Das heißt wenige Altfische 2008/2009 haben die Massen an Jungfisch 2010 erzeugt.

Da der Dorsch wie anfangs beschrieben ein Raubfisch ist, macht er auch vor dem eigenen Nachwuchs nicht Halt. Wir haben in diesem Herbst sehr viele Dorsche gefangen, die Jungdorsche im Magen hatten. 
Wenn also das Futter für die großen Dorsche fehlt, vergreifen sich diese am eigenen Nachwuchs.
So geschehen 2014/2015. 
Die wenigen Elterntiere die übrig geblieben sind haben dann wieder den starken Nachwuchs 2016 erzeugt.

Dieser Kreislauf kann nur gestoppt werden, wenn der Fang der Futterfische beschränkt wird, und sich der Dorsch nicht am eigenen Nachwuchs vergreift.

Um das zu begreifen, müsste sich die Wissenschaft und die Politik einmal mit den Leuten vor Ort unterhalten.

Daher müsste meiner Meinung nach die Dorschquote 2018 angehoben, und das Bag-Limit komplette abgeschafft werden.
Somit würden genügend große Dorsche weggefangen, und der Nachwuchsbestand würde stabil bleiben.

Ungeachtet aller Schutzmaßnahmen müsste der Bestand 2022/2023 wieder rückläufig sein.

Viele Grüße
-Bernd-


----------



## Stulle (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In MeckPomm musste die auch (noch ) nicht knüppeln wie im
> n S-H..


Auch wenn du das immer wiederholst nirgendwo in D muss man knüppeln. 

https://youtu.be/-JlCMQWVHCI


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ein Biologe, kein Jurist ...

Nochmal zum Thema hier, Dorsch in SH:
Aussage Ministerium/Lemcke/Abteilung Juristerei in der Fischerei, ist klar und eindeutig.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319867

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330227

Ich glaub nicht, dass die vom Ministerium in Kiel wirklich in rechtlichen Dingen interessiert, was ein Biologe aus sonstwoher dazu ablässt (dessen Video zudem nur eine einseitige Meinung darstellt).

Breitere, fundiertere Infos zum Thema von Juristen, nicht von Biologen:
C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung


----------



## Stulle (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



BerndH schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin hier schon lange aus Leser unterwegs, und habe mich nun dazu entschlossen, mich hier anzumelden.
> 
> ...


Bei massen an Jungtieren produzierenden Tieren wir Dorsch ist der Verlust von Jung und Kleinfisch unbedeutend der von besonders großen rognern jedoch problematisch


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

...und büschen baglimit  mit blues......................marmor  stein und eisen bricht

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...0C5B226A691544C8F6300C5B226A691544C&FORM=VIRE


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ...und büschen baglimit  mit blues......................marmor  stein und eisen bricht
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...0C5B226A691544C8F6300C5B226A691544C&FORM=VIRE



Völlig Ot...
Was macht pauli?


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

hi penn,
hatte für no baglimit.

pauli alles ok .............guck mal im lecker essen und kleine dorsche drehen sich lecker iner bratpfanne.

oo ich höhre schon denn mecker.


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Von Paul? Oder von Frau?
Das Problem hab ich nicht mehr!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Von Paul? Oder von Frau?



Nein vom Mod - weil Offtopic. Bitte beim Thema bleiben. Danke.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Von Paul? Oder von Frau?
> Das Problem hab ich nicht mehr!



;-)) Du bist immer für eine Überraschung gut!

Penn#6#6#6


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Fährst du noch auf Dorsch?
Kleinboot oder kutter?
Und wie hält man es mit dem baglimit aufm kutter?


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Fährst du noch auf Dorsch?
> Kleinboot oder kutter?
> Und wie hält man es mit dem baglimit aufm kutter?



moin penn , lese doch bitte die seiten durch.

ist nix schli mmes  und da geht es um was 

was hast du abgestimmt?


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Ich brauch kein baglimit.
Fange sowieso nur wenig!
Bei fünf bin ich gut dabei, aber 38er......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

Mal etwas aktuelles zum Thema:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4782845&postcount=405


----------



## Flatfish86 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

http://www.bild.de/news/inland/angeln/schmidt-will-anglern-entgegenkommen-54577084.bild.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage Baglimit*

hab ich mir schon zurecht gelegt für morgen ;-)


----------

